# Would you choose to save the life of your pet(that you've had for years)or a stranger



## glassmouth (Feb 3, 2007)

^save your pet or a random person from death



edit (serious)
You are near some railroad tracks and a 21ish year old guy passes you while you are walking your pet. He has his mp3 player up extremely loud and doesn't hear you when you say "Hi" but he waves and keeps on jogging. Your pet(lets assume dog) gets away from you and runs down the track the opposite way of the jogger to invesigate a dead armadillo on the tracks(ie rolling on it etc). Suddenly a speeding train comes around the corner at about 55 mph. Do you run to save your dog or run to warn the jogger which is in the opposite direction of your dog and you won't have time to save both.

and I guess I also have to add this(some people look too deeply into things)...the train driver is asleep and/or doesn't honk for some reason and your dog is not moving(I've seen dogs hit by trains before). Also the guy is deaf and is distracted by a hot girl billboard by the road


----------



## DOMS (Feb 3, 2007)

What race is the stranger?


----------



## largepkg (Feb 3, 2007)

mp3 listening deaf dude would have to die. He's obviously up to some shady shit being a deaf guy with headphones on.


----------



## Brachiisaurus (Feb 3, 2007)

largepkg said:


> mp3 listening deaf dude would have to die. He's obviously up to some shady shit being a deaf guy with headphones on.



  

It would depend on what the person looked like and if anyone else was around.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Feb 3, 2007)

largepkg said:


> mp3 listening deaf dude would have to die. He's obviously up to some shady shit being a deaf guy with headphones on.


Not to mention that this mental midget is _jogging on railroad tracks_ with his mp3 player screaming in his deaf ears.  Because he's a shady retard the laws of Darwinism say the dog lives ... for the betterment of mankind.


----------



## ABCs (Feb 3, 2007)

The people who chose their pet are scum and the people who chose to save a fellow human are humanitarians.


----------



## Brachiisaurus (Feb 3, 2007)

ABCs said:


> The people who chose their pet are scum and the people who chose to save a fellow human are humanitarians.



What if that person was a child molester and murderer?


----------



## DOMS (Feb 3, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> Not to mention that this mental midget is _jogging on railroad tracks_ with his mp3 player screaming in his deaf ears.  Because he's a shady retard the laws of Darwinism say the dog lives ... for the betterment of mankind.



Darwinism, you say...


----------



## glassmouth (Feb 3, 2007)

Brachiisaurus said:


> What if that person was a child molester and murderer?



Dont even start that you son of a bitch!


----------



## ABCs (Feb 3, 2007)

Brachiisaurus said:


> What if that person was a child molester and murderer?



I wouldn't know that by simply walking down the street and seeing a human in trouble. Unless molesters and murderers started wearing signs and I wasn't informed.


----------



## KentDog (Feb 3, 2007)

glassmouth said:


> Dont even start that you son of a bitch!




I don't have a pet, so I don't know if I am eligible to answer this one, as I know several pet owners who are very attached to their pets ("treats them as family"). However, I don't see how anyone could choose their dog over a person.


----------



## Brachiisaurus (Feb 3, 2007)

glassmouth said:


> Dont even start that you son of a bitch!



I would save my pet any day, why does human life hold more wait than any other life?

Especially considering that you know you have a cute harmless animal versus a potential thief, murderer, rapist... Causes much more pollution, etc etc.


----------



## ABCs (Feb 3, 2007)

Brachiisaurus said:


> I would save my pet any day, why does human life hold more wait than any other life?
> 
> Especially considering that you know you have a cute harmless animal versus a potential thief, murderer, rapist... Causes much more pollution, etc etc.



I know which way you vote in elections.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Feb 3, 2007)

ABCs said:


> The people who chose their pet are scum and the people who chose to save a fellow human are humanitarians.


I'm scum ... but my ferret would get saved over the dumbass.  Besides ... only a Democrat would stand on railroad tracks and expect strangers to save him from his own actions ... or lack of them.  I've only one ferret ... we have too many Democrats.


----------



## ABCs (Feb 3, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> I'm scum ... but my ferret would get saved over the dumbass.  Besides ... only a Democrat would stand on railroad tracks and expect strangers to save him from his own actions ... or lack of them.  I've only one ferret ... we have too many Democrats.



Amen to that.


----------



## goandykid (Feb 3, 2007)

I would instinctively save whichever one was closest to me... my pet. Also, the human has a better chance of surviving on his own than the dog IMHO.


----------



## goob (Feb 4, 2007)

Brachiisaurus said:


> I would save my pet any day, why does human life hold more wait than any other life?
> 
> Especially considering that you know you have a cute harmless animal versus a potential thief, murderer, rapist... Causes much more pollution, etc etc.



Damn straight. It's just pure arrogant to think human life is worth more.

Pet wins, hands down.


----------



## largepkg (Feb 4, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> I'm scum ... but my ferret would get saved over the dumbass.  Besides ... only a Democrat would stand on railroad tracks and expect strangers to save him from his own actions ... or lack of them.  I've only one ferret ... we have too many Democrats.


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 4, 2007)

Hmmm Godhand liked to steal threads from BB.com and post them over here?


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 4, 2007)

i'd throw a handful of rocks at the jogger and save my cat. if the jogger is too far away to hit with a rock then i can't run fast enough to get to him before a speeding train, and i'm already closer to my cat.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 4, 2007)

I would have to put a human life about that of an animal.


----------



## BigDyl (Feb 4, 2007)

The question depends on if it were:

1. a normal mortal

2. me.


----------



## BigDyl (Feb 4, 2007)

The correct answer is throw the cat at the person and hopefully hit them with it.


At which point the person turns around to look at you, and leaves his back to the train.  Stranger and cat become railroad kill.


----------



## Brachiisaurus (Feb 4, 2007)

ABCs said:


> I know which way you vote in elections.



Not really, I can't stand liberals for the most part. I was just making a point.


----------



## BigDyl (Feb 4, 2007)

Brachiisaurus said:


> Not really, I can't stand liberals for the most part. I was just making a point.


----------



## Brachiisaurus (Feb 4, 2007)

BigDyl said:


> The correct answer is throw the cat at the person and hopefully hit them with it.
> 
> 
> At which point the person turns around to look at you, and leaves his back to the train.  Stranger and cat become railroad kill.


----------



## goob (Feb 4, 2007)

BigDyl said:


> The correct answer is throw the cat at the person and hopefully hit them with it.
> 
> 
> At which point the person turns around to look at you, and leaves his back to the train.  Stranger and cat become railroad kill.



No. Wrong.  It's multiple choice:

a) Save the Pet.

b) Save the person.

c) Forget the person and the pet. You're far too busy tying Bigdyl to the railroad tracks, doing the world an almighty favour in the process.
Surely worth sacraficing 'Benji' the dog and unimportant runner#1 for.


----------



## ABCs (Feb 4, 2007)

It's amazing how many inhumane people we have around here. If you saw a person fucking drowning, begging for their life and some worthless MUT, you would honestly save the dog? You people should be ashamed of yourselves.


----------



## goob (Feb 4, 2007)

ABCs said:


> It's amazing how many inhumane people we have around here. If you saw a person fucking drowning, begging for their life and some worthless MUT, you would honestly save the dog? You people should be ashamed of yourselves.



 I don't think a human life is worth anymore than animals, all things being equal. It's typical human arrogance to think otherwise.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 4, 2007)

goob said:


> I don't think a human life is worth anymore than animals, all things being equal. It's typical human arrogance to think otherwise.



So, who would you pick to live, your mother or your dog?

"Equal" my ass.


----------



## mike456 (Feb 4, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> Hmmm Godhand liked to steal threads from BB.com and post them over here?


----------



## goob (Feb 4, 2007)

DOMS said:


> So, who would you pick to live, your mother or your dog?
> 
> "Equal" my ass.



My dog over a stranger, sure.

Actually - whatever was easiest to reach.......


----------



## mike456 (Feb 4, 2007)

ABCs said:


> It's amazing how many inhumane people we have around here. If you saw a person fucking drowning, begging for their life and some worthless MUT, you would honestly save the dog? You people should be ashamed of yourselves.



did you ever have a pet for years?

alot of dogs are not worthless muts, when I drop my food my dog comes and eats it, so he is like a vacuum for my home. He also barks when people open my gate, so he is like an alarm.  

I can't decide what I would do  I would probably spend too much time thinking about who to save, resulting in both of them dying.


----------



## Dero (Feb 4, 2007)

glassmouth said:


> ^save your pet or a random person from death
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm apalled by the fact that even the question was asked. 
I hope that the people that would openly say that they would,without any hesitations let another human being die, are joking... 
 WHAT A BUNCH OF SICK MOTHER FUCKERS YOU ARE!!!
   
I'm sorry,but I'm outta here.

Prince.  you can delete this account.

Sorry to all the friends I have made here over the years, but this takes this forum to it's lowest plateau.


----------



## mike456 (Feb 4, 2007)

Dero said:


> I'm apalled by the fact that even the question was asked.
> I hope that the people that would openly say that they would,without any hesitations let another human being die, are joking...
> WHAT A BUNCH OF SICK MOTHER FUCKERS YOU ARE!!!
> 
> ...



it is not just people of the forum, alot of people in the world are like this. I don't think there is anything wrong with caring about your loved pet than a human being, but if you think about it alot of people might be affected by a human death were only the pet owners will be affected by the pets death.


----------



## fufu (Feb 4, 2007)

mike456 said:


> .



Guess not, looks like his profile was deleted.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 4, 2007)

Dero said:


> I'm apalled by the fact that even the question was asked.
> I hope that the people that would openly say that they would,without any hesitations let another human being die, are joking...
> WHAT A BUNCH OF SICK MOTHER FUCKERS YOU ARE!!!
> 
> ...



Pretty fucking fragile.


----------



## goob (Feb 4, 2007)

fufu said:


> Guess not, looks like his profile was deleted.



What Dero's?  I can understand his take on it, but christ, talk about an overeaction.  I don't think most were being serious, in the heat of the moment you'd react instantly and desicivly, in the moment, a question like this would be redundant.


----------



## goob (Feb 4, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Pretty fucking fragile.



I know..........wow.


----------



## fufu (Feb 4, 2007)

How on earth did my quote of Mike get turned into a "."


----------



## fufu (Feb 4, 2007)

The given scenario is just so unrealistic. I can't give a plausible answer because it just would not happen.


----------



## mike456 (Feb 4, 2007)

fufu said:


> How on earth did my quote of Mike get turned into a "."



I edited acouple of times  
I didn't know that that changed what you quoted though


----------



## goob (Feb 4, 2007)

fufu said:


> The given scenario is just so unrealistic. I can't give a plausible answer because it just would not happen.



If it did....talk about 1 fucking bad day.......


----------



## ABCs (Feb 4, 2007)

mike456 said:


> did you ever have a pet for years?
> 
> alot of dogs are not worthless muts, when I drop my food my dog comes and eats it, so he is like a vacuum for my home. He also barks when people open my gate, so he is like an alarm.
> 
> I can't decide what I would do  I would probably spend too much time thinking about who to save, resulting in both of them dying.



Of course I have. But a human beings life is more valuable to me.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 4, 2007)

mike456 said:


> I edited acouple of times
> I didn't know that that changed what you quoted though



When you click on the "Reply To" button, it doesn't quote what you see on the screen, it quotes what's in the database.  So if, while you're viewing it, the post is changed, when you hit "Reply To", it'll pull from the database, which will be different from what you've seen on screen.


----------



## mike456 (Feb 4, 2007)

DOMS said:


> When you click on the "Reply To" button, it doesn't quote what you see on the screen, it quotes what's in the database.  So if, while you're viewing it, the post is changed, when you hit "Reply To", it'll pull from the database, which will be different from what you've seen on screen.



I knew that


----------



## DOMS (Feb 4, 2007)

mike456 said:


> I knew that, just didn't feel like typing it out



I type at over 80 WPM.


----------



## mike456 (Feb 4, 2007)

DOMS said:


> I type at over 80 WPM.



yes that was a quick fucking reply


----------



## fufu (Feb 4, 2007)

Ok DOMS, you lost me.


----------



## mike456 (Feb 4, 2007)

fufu said:


> Ok DOMS, you lost me.



simple terms: when you quoted me your page wasn't refreshed.
when you pressed quote it refreshed the page and put my edited post.


----------



## fufu (Feb 4, 2007)

Well I can't see with this fucking gimp mask!


----------



## fufu (Feb 4, 2007)

mike456 said:


> simple terms: when you quoted me your page wasn't refreshed.



Ohhh ok.


----------



## mike456 (Feb 4, 2007)

fufu said:


> Ohhh ok.



dont you just love the edit feature?!


----------



## DOMS (Feb 4, 2007)

fufu said:


> Ok DOMS, you lost me.



Here, I simplified it for you:


----------



## KelJu (Feb 4, 2007)

I love my cats. I do not love a stranger. Sorry, but the stranger might have to die.


----------



## goob (Feb 4, 2007)

KelJu said:


> I love my cats. I do not love a stranger. Sorry, but the stranger might have to die.



Like your honesty.


----------



## JOHNYORK (Feb 4, 2007)

goob said:


> I don't think a human life is worth anymore than animals, all things being equal. It's typical human arrogance to think otherwise.



wow i think ure really seriouse???


----------



## BigDyl (Feb 4, 2007)

JOHNYORK said:


> wow i think ure really seriouse???



gotta save your dawgz...dawg


----------



## JOHNYORK (Feb 4, 2007)

KelJu said:


> I love my cats. I do not love a stranger. Sorry, but the stranger might have to die.



did u get beat up as a kid or sumthing???


----------



## DOMS (Feb 4, 2007)

BigDyl said:


> gotta save your dawgz...dawg


----------



## Brachiisaurus (Feb 4, 2007)

DOMS said:


> So, who would you pick to live, your mother or your dog?
> 
> "Equal" my ass.



Big fucking difference man.

Who would you pick to live, Saddam hussein or your pet?


----------



## ABCs (Feb 4, 2007)

Brachiisaurus said:


> Big fucking difference man.
> 
> Who would you pick to live, Saddam hussein or your pet?



Your a fucking animal.


----------



## Brachiisaurus (Feb 4, 2007)

ABCs said:


> Your a fucking animal.









Grr baby!


----------



## DOMS (Feb 4, 2007)

Brachiisaurus said:


> Big fucking difference man.
> 
> Who would you pick to live, Saddam hussein or your pet?



Saddam is dead and I don't have a pet.

Okay, who would you rather save, your pet or an infant?  A little child?  Someone else's mother?  Someone else's father?

You get the idea.  It's easy to pick the animal when it's hypothetical, but it's another thing entirely when it's a _real_ person.


----------



## Brachiisaurus (Feb 4, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Saddam is dead and I don't have a pet.
> 
> *I saw the video...My question was hypothetical as well.*
> 
> ...



.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Feb 4, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Saddam is dead and I don't have a pet.
> 
> Okay, who would you rather save, your pet or an infant?  A little child?  Someone else's mother?  Someone else's father?
> 
> You get the idea.  It's easy to pick the animal when it's hypothetical, but it's another thing entirely when it's a _real_ person.



I would pick my pet over anyone OTHER than a family member or close friend any day


----------



## goandykid (Feb 5, 2007)

I'd have my dog on a leash. My dog would also know not to run towards a train.


----------



## assassin (Feb 5, 2007)

I'm sure this thread is just a joke ....right ?


----------



## ABCs (Feb 5, 2007)

assassin said:


> I'm sure this thread is just a joke ....right ?



Unfortunately no, we have more barbarians than we do humanitarians on these boards.


----------



## Vieope (Feb 5, 2007)

_I have been thinking for a while and I can definitely say that I would save my pet bottle instead of a human being. Think about it, it makes a nice sound when it is empty and you press it, it is so amusing, not only that but it can hold water, juice and other liquids as many times as you want. _


----------



## goob (Feb 5, 2007)

Vieope said:


> _I have been thinking for a while and I can definitely say that I would save my pet bottle instead of a human being. Think about it, it makes a nice sound when it is empty and you press it, it is so amusing, not only that but it can hold water, juice and other liquids as many times as you want. _


----------



## maniclion (Feb 5, 2007)

I would save my dog and then turn around and watch the "deaf" jogger who for some odd reason is listening to an MP3 player look back after he feels the vibrating ground since most deaf people have more amplified senses since they've lost one, if he didn't then I would tell my dog to attack him....

But none of this matters because there are no trains in Hawaii "nor Billboards), deaf people don't listen to MP3's and I keep my dog on a leather leash with steel choker chain made in Germany...



Besides I would have warned the jogger as he approached since a train moving at those speeds would have been heard at the same time.


----------



## goob (Feb 5, 2007)

maniclion said:


> I would save my dog and then turn around and watch the "deaf" jogger who for some odd reason is listening to an MP3 player look back after he feels the vibrating ground since most deaf people have more amplified senses since they've lost one, if he didn't then I would tell my dog to attack him....
> 
> But none of this matters because there are no trains in Hawaii "nor Billboards), deaf people don't listen to MP3's and I keep my dog on a leather leash with steel choker chain made in Germany...
> 
> ...



 I wondered what your take on it would be.  And setting the dog on the jogger!  Well, I suppose if the train didnt do the job......


----------



## KelJu (Feb 5, 2007)

JOHNYORK said:


> did u get beat up as a kid or sumthing???



No. I have always been 3 times bigger than everyone. Nobody has ever tried.


----------



## JOHNYORK (Feb 5, 2007)

but seriously everyone thats saying theyd pick their pet are u guys 4 reel or r u just joking??? if it came down to it i dont think u guys would pick ure pet but idk im interested???


----------



## MCx2 (Feb 5, 2007)

JOHNYORK said:


> but seriously everyone thats saying theyd pick their pet are u guys 4 reel or r u just joking??? if it came down to it i dont think u guys would pick ure pet but idk im interested???



No question I would save my dog before a stranger. I would save my dog before I saved myself most likely.


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 5, 2007)

It would be a tough decision, but my instinct would probably tend to lean towards saving my dog.  He is a part of my family, so I would hold his life on the same par as any human.


----------



## MCx2 (Feb 5, 2007)

Dero said:


> I'm apalled by the fact that even the question was asked.
> I hope that the people that would openly say that they would,without any hesitations let another human being die, are joking...
> WHAT A BUNCH OF SICK MOTHER FUCKERS YOU ARE!!!
> 
> ...



Wow. What a whiny bitch.


----------



## MCx2 (Feb 5, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> He is a part of my family, so I would hold his life on the same par as any human.



Exactly.


----------



## mike456 (Feb 5, 2007)

it depends what the person looked like, if he/she looked like she had a family than I would have to choose them over my pet. If they looked like a decent person, but if they looked like a gangster or a drug dealer I would save my pet. I usually don't judge a book by its cover, but I would have to in that situation.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Feb 5, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Dero* 

 
_I'm apalled by the fact that even the question was asked. 
I hope that the people that would openly say that they would,without any hesitations let another human being die, are joking... 
 WHAT A BUNCH OF SICK MOTHER FUCKERS YOU ARE!!!
   
I'm sorry,but I'm outta here.

Prince.  you can delete this account.

Sorry to all the friends I have made here over the years, but this takes this forum to it's lowest plateau._


ReproMan said:


> Wow. What a whiny bitch.


Wow.  What a rude bitch.


----------



## BigDyl (Feb 5, 2007)

Brachiisaurus said:


> Grr baby!



ROFL!!!!


----------



## BigDyl (Feb 5, 2007)

Dero said:


> I'm apalled by the fact that even the question was asked.
> I hope that the people that would openly say that they would,without any hesitations let another human being die, are joking...
> WHAT A BUNCH OF SICK MOTHER FUCKERS YOU ARE!!!
> 
> ...



You must be joking...


----------



## americanwit (Feb 5, 2007)

Can you throw a rock at this def guy?
I'm saving my pet!


----------



## KelJu (Feb 5, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> Wow. What a whiny bitch.





Haha, no kidding. What a loser. I believe that all living things are equal. My pet is a part of my family. 

I'll even give Dero a list of reasons my cat is more important than a stranger. 

My pet loves me unconditionally.
My pet is loyal.
My pet has cheered me up hundreds of times, just as my family and my friends have.
My pet has never raped, killed, and slaughtered innocent people for money or power.
My pet will never sell me out. 
My pet will not steal from me, like other people who I thought were friends have. 
My pet is an emotional being with a soul. 
My pet is always happy to see me. 
My pet brings happiness and joy to my life.


I don???t know many people with all of those same character traits. I think the world would be a better place if people had half of the character that my pet has. 

So Dero, I am pretty sure that most of the pet owners here agree. We love our pets. The stranger might have to die. And get lost, nobody wanted you back here anyway.


----------



## fufu (Feb 5, 2007)

KelJu said:


> My pet loves me unconditionally.
> My pet is loyal.
> My pet has cheered me up hundreds of times, just as my family and my friends have.
> My pet has never raped, killed, and slaughtered innocent people for money or power.
> ...



I was thinking the same things. 

Also, pets are very selfless beings and I bet they wouldn't mind sacrificing theirselfs to save another person. (I am thinking dogs here though)


----------



## BoneCrusher (Feb 5, 2007)

WTF is everyone throwing hate at Dero for?  The member is just feeling bad about how others posted in this thread ... he's not a member of NAMBLA ffs!!!  Quit hacken on the dude already.


----------



## fufu (Feb 5, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> WTF is everyone throwing hate at Dero for?  The member is just feeling bad about how others posted in this thread ... he's not a member of NAMBLA ffs!!!  Quit hacken on the dude already.



I didn't post anything about it(not saying you are blaming me, but I am mentioning).

However, it seems immature to just leave a forum abruptly that one has been frequenting for several years just because people give different opinions about a hypothetical question. 

In life there will always be people that have different views, it is a huge obvious. You can't escape it. You don't just kill yourself though, you deal with it and learn to deal with others.

I'm thinking it was something else that Dero left for, I could be wrong though.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 5, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> WTF is everyone throwing hate at Dero for?  The member is just feeling bad about how others posted in this thread ... he's not a member of NAMBLA ffs!!!  Quit hacken on the dude already.



I think the hate stems from his childish attitude.  No one say a _*word *_to him.  He just dropped into this thread, read some posts, threw a tantrum, and left IM.

No one launched a personal attack on him or even brought his name up, and he went nuts because of someone else's posts.


----------



## goob (Feb 5, 2007)

fufu said:


> I didn't post anything about it(not saying you are blaming me, but I am mentioning).
> 
> However, it seems immature to just leave a forum abruptly that one has been frequenting for several years just because people give different opinions about a hypothetical question.
> 
> ...


----------



## fufu (Feb 5, 2007)

goob said:


> Care to elaborate?



I have no idea why he would leave specifically. I was just assuming that he may have left for another reason because it seems extremely odd that he just up and left so fast about something that wasn't even of arguementive nature.

Most the time I have been at IM I haven't seen him post, he was from another era, so I don't really know.


----------



## goob (Feb 5, 2007)

fufu said:


> I have no idea why he would leave specifically. I was just assuming that he may have left for another reason because it seems extremely odd that he just up and left so fast about something that wasn't even of arguementive nature.
> 
> Most the time I have been at IM I haven't seen him post, he was from another era, so I don't really know.



Yeah, your right, it was very odd.

Maybe things had been ticking him off for a while, and that thread was just an excuse to sign out in a blaze of .....er, fury. Either way, get a grip.


----------



## Jodi (Feb 5, 2007)

Dero my friend, please relax.   

Many people think differently but it doesn't mean that we are cruel.  

I for one would also choose my dog over the stranger listed in this particular question.  It would highly depend on what kind of stranger.  A pregnant mother?  A child? etc... I think I would think differently if those were my options.  However, a stranger in general, I would choose my pet.  I think our fury friends are equal to a human life.  If it came down to it, they would even save you if they could and sacrifice themselves.  They love unconditionally and provide a lot of happiness.  Much moreso than many human beings.  My dogs are my family members and in most cases I would save them.  I am being totally serious and there is not a speck of doubt in my mind.  Humans are no better than any other living creature as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## mike456 (Feb 5, 2007)

Jodi said:


> Humans are no better than any other living creature as far as I'm concerned.



even an ant?


----------



## BoneCrusher (Feb 5, 2007)

Jodi said:


> Dero my friend, please relax.
> 
> Many people think differently but it doesn't mean that we are cruel.
> 
> I for one would also choose my dog over the stranger listed in this particular question.  It would highly depend on what kind of stranger.  A pregnant mother?  A child? etc... I think I would think differently if those were my options.  However, a stranger in general, I would choose my pet.  I think our fury friends are equal to a human life.  If it came down to it, they would even save you if they could and sacrifice themselves.  They love unconditionally and provide a lot of happiness.  Much moreso than many human beings.  My dogs are my family members and in most cases I would save them.  I am being totally serious and there is not a speck of doubt in my mind.  Humans are no better than any other living creature as far as I'm concerned.



A little more info woulda helped but this was supposed to be a no brainer fun thread ... not all serious and shit.  I'd die or kill for the life of an unknown child, but posted a flip answer for the fun of it.  Besides I love my little ferret (yeah yeah yeah stfu I know he said dog but I don't have one so I used my ferret in place of the dog.  Sue me) ... she is my little princess.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 5, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> A little more info woulda helped but this was supposed to be a no brainer fun thread ... not all serious and shit.  I'd die or kill for the life of an unknown child, but posted a flip answer for the fun of it.  Besides I love my little ferret (yeah yeah yeah stfu I know he said dog but I don't have one so I used my ferret in place of the dog.  Sue me) ... she is my little princess.



Ferrets are the ADD representatives of the animal world.


----------



## Jodi (Feb 5, 2007)

mike456 said:


> even an ant?


as much as I loathe bugs and reptiles, yes.  Every creature is here to server a purpose and we are all equally important, IMO.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 5, 2007)

Jodi said:


> as much as I loathe bugs and reptiles, yes.  Every creature is here to server a purpose and we are all equally important, IMO.



I like to base an animal's worth on its level of intelligence and similarity to human beings.


----------



## the nut (Feb 5, 2007)

Population control!


----------



## ABCs (Feb 5, 2007)

Jodi said:


> as much as I loathe bugs and reptiles, yes.  Every creature is here to server a purpose and we are all equally important, IMO.



So you would compare your life as equal to that of a lizard? Ouch.


----------



## Jodi (Feb 5, 2007)

To each their own   I just see things differently.


----------



## the nut (Feb 5, 2007)

ABCs said:


> So you would compare your life as equal to that of a lizard? Ouch.


----------



## mike456 (Feb 5, 2007)

DOMS said:


> I like to base an animal's worth on its level of intelligence and similarity to human beings.



I agree 100%


----------



## Jodi (Feb 5, 2007)

ABCs said:


> So you would compare your life as equal to that of a lizard? Ouch.


Sure.  That's what I see wrong with humanity, everyone thinks they are better than everyone else.  To me, thats the worst thing.


----------



## Jodi (Feb 5, 2007)

DOMS said:


> I like to base an animal's worth on its level of intelligence and similarity to human beings.


Does that mean we should let all the retarded children die too?  When it comes down to it, they have no more intelligence than a dog.


----------



## ABCs (Feb 5, 2007)

Jodi said:


> Sure.  That's what I see wrong with humanity, everyone thinks they are better than everyone else.  To me, thats the worst thing.



Nah, I don't think I am better than any HUMAN BEING walking down the street. But when I see a lizard or some insect, I don't think to myself, "wow, look at that insect, I envy you." I believe your logic is actually what is wrong with people these days. It seems like the respect for human life is diminishing with every passing day. But like you said, to each their own.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Feb 5, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Ferrets are the ADD representatives of the animal world.



LOL ... that sounds insulting to ferrets.  Ferrets are very smart little creatures with tremendous personality, are very social, and mine is litter box trained.  She chases me around the house, used to steal my wife's beer ... and steals my cell phone so I won't leave the house.  We go for walks, women love her,  and she likes to beat up cats.  She'll come find me, then climb up and sleep on my chest while I watch TV.


----------



## ABCs (Feb 5, 2007)

Jodi said:


> Does that mean we should let all the retarded children die too?  When it comes down to it, they have no more intelligence than a dog.



Well according to your logic, they are no better than an Iguana.


----------



## KelJu (Feb 5, 2007)

No, I do not love an ant, because to me an ant is a stranger. If an ant walked onto my computer table and just stared at me for long enough, I might get use to him. If one day the little bugger collected enough pieces of crumbs to spell out:

"Your cool, want to be friends?" 

I would feel warm and fuzzy inside and become friends with the ant. I would not hurt it, and I would probably give it crumbs of food everyday to eat. 


One day I was feeling pretty bad. I was down in the dumps about something I do not remember at the moment. I was sitting in my chair when all of a sudden my cat Jack jumped onto my lab, rubbed my stomach, then laid in my lap and started purring. My day no longer sucked, and I will never forget that moment. 

Now, what has a stranger ever done for me? How do I know the stranger isn't a serial killer? I know nothing of the nature of the stranger, but I know my cats, and I would save my cats before I saved a stranger, unless the stranger was a child. I have a hang up about not wanting bad things to happen to children. That is my soft spot so to speak.


This thread was supposed to be fun and goofy, and Dero decided to be a douche nozzle for whatever reason. Who knows? 

But, I know that I don't like being called "sick motherfucker" for having an opinion. So, fuck him. Let him leave.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 5, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> LOL ... that sounds insulting to ferrets.  Ferrets are very smart little creatures with tremendous personality, are very social, and mine is litter box trained.  She chases me around the house, used to steal my wife's beer ... and steals my cell phone so I won't leave the house.  We go for walks, women love her,  and she likes to beat up cats.  She'll come find me, then climb up and sleep on my chest while I watch TV.



It wasn't an insult, just a fact.   My sister had two ferrets and they both were hyperactive and interested in everything; which is normal for a ferret.

I guess i should point out that I have low-grade ADD.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Feb 5, 2007)

ABCs said:


> Well according to your logic, they are no better than an Iguana.


Depends on the Iguana ... I've known a few.  Some where cool while a few were real pricks that liked to bite people.


----------



## ABCs (Feb 5, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> LOL ... that sounds insulting to ferrets.  Ferrets are very smart little creatures with tremendous personality, are very social, and mine is litter box trained.  She chases me around the house, used to steal my wife's beer ... and steals my cell phone so I won't leave the house.  We go for walks, women love her,  and she likes to beat up cats.  She'll come find me, then climb up and sleep on my chest while I watch TV.



And you take long walks on the beach and read bed time stories to each other and prance in the meadows where the flowers grow and the children frolic carelessly. I hear they are good chimney cleaners as well.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 5, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> Depends on the Iguana ... I've known a few.  Some where cool while a few were real pricks that liked to bite people.



If you were talking about a hot woman, I'd go for the later.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 5, 2007)

KelJu said:


> Oh year, I love to inform you guys that there are more buddhist on this planet than Christians who believe that all creatures are equal. So anyone who things they are better than every other organism is in the minority.



Being in the majority doesn't make you right.  Plus there are a lot more heathen Africans that'll kill anything and anyone than there are Buddhists.  Oh, and you can add the tens of millions of Muslims to that, too.


----------



## KelJu (Feb 5, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Being in the majority doesn't make you right.  Plus there are a lot more heathen Africans that'll kill anything and anyone than there are Buddhists.



I was also wrong there. I thought the numbers were funny on the site I was checking that on, and sure enough, there were more Christians than Buddhist. Damn it, why did you have to quote me.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Feb 5, 2007)

ABCs said:


> And you take long walks on the beach and read bed time stories to each other and prance in the meadows where the flowers grow and the children frolic carelessly. I hear they are good chimney cleaners as well.


How'd you know that ... you been talkin' to my house keeper? My ferret has short legs so we take short walks in the _park_ ... no beaches around here.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 5, 2007)

KelJu said:


> I was also wrong there. I thought the numbers were funny on the site I was checking that on, and sure enough, there were more Christians than Buddhist. Damn it, why did you have to quote me.





The take away message:  Always doubt.  Being skeptical should lead to more learning.


----------



## mike456 (Feb 5, 2007)

Jodi said:


> as much as I loathe bugs and reptiles, yes.  Every creature is here to server a purpose and we are all equally important, IMO.



so if you could either save an ant or a human wich one would it be? a toss up? (both are strangers)


----------



## DOMS (Feb 5, 2007)

mike456 said:


> so if you could either save an ant or a human wich one would it be? a toss up? (both are strangers)



I wonder if it's crossed her mind how many bugs she (and others) kill when driving every day...


----------



## Jodi (Feb 5, 2007)

Are you kidding me?  What kind of dumb ass question is that?  The question above is, would you save YOUR PET or a Stranger.  In that case I would save my pet.  If it came to an insect (NON PET, show no affection, love, hell you can't even see it )or a human, what the hell do you think?


----------



## Jodi (Feb 5, 2007)

DOMS said:


> I wonder if it's crossed her mind how many bugs she (and others) kill when driving every day...



I hate bugs.  I just don't think we are any better than any other creature out there.


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 5, 2007)

Jodi said:


> Are you kidding me? What kind of dumb ass question is that? The question above is, would you save YOUR PET or a Stranger. In that case I would save my pet. If it came to an insect (NON PET, show no affection, love, hell you can't even see it )or a human, what the hell do you think?



The Bug?


----------



## Jodi (Feb 5, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> The Bug?


Smartass!


----------



## mike456 (Feb 5, 2007)

Jodi said:


> Are you kidding me?  What kind of dumb ass question is that?  The question above is, would you save YOUR PET or a Stranger.  In that case I would save my pet.  If it came to an insect (NON PET, show no affection, love, hell you can't even see it )or a human, what the hell do you think?



you just said: "Humans are no better than any other living creature as far as I'm concerned." so you take back that comment


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 5, 2007)

Jodi said:


> Smartass!



Oh I was serious


----------



## Jodi (Feb 5, 2007)

mike456 said:


> you just said: "Humans are no better than any other living creature as far as I'm concerned." so you take back that comment


How do you think that?  No I don't take back that comment and I didn't contradict myself.  In this stupid scenario you presented, I would save the human because I'm more apt to have an emotional connection with the stranger than a bug.


----------



## mike456 (Feb 5, 2007)

Jodi said:


> How do you think that?  No I don't take back that comment and I didn't contradict myself.  In this stupid scenario you presented, I would save the human because I'm more apt to have an emotional connection with the stranger than a bug.



You said humans are equal to every other creature. You obviously don't truly believe that based on post #120.

If they are equal why do you pick the human over the ant? exactly, because they are not equal.


----------



## Jodi (Feb 5, 2007)

Can you read?



> would save the human because I'm more apt to have an emotional connection with the stranger than a bug.


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 5, 2007)

mike read.   On a physical level she sees no difference, we are all animals.  However there is more of a potential for a connection with the human, hence her decision.


----------



## mike456 (Feb 5, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> *However there is more of a potential for a connection with the human*, hence her decision.



then they are not equal!


----------



## ABCs (Feb 5, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> mike read.   On a physical level she sees no difference, we are all animals.  However there is more of a potential for a connection with the human, hence her decision.



So then we are not equal to a frigg'n ANT.


----------



## mike456 (Feb 5, 2007)

ABCs said:


> So then we are not equal to a frigg'n ANT.


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 5, 2007)

Why cause we can relate to our own species?  Just like any other animal can?


----------



## mike456 (Feb 5, 2007)

Jodi said:


> Can you read?



yes, but you make absolutely no sense *IMO*


----------



## Jodi (Feb 5, 2007)

mike456 said:


> then they are not equal!


Maybe you can understand this.....Would you save your mother or a stranger?


----------



## ABCs (Feb 5, 2007)

I am with mikey on this one and any other person that has a sense of humanity. But hey, you guys want to pet the ants and mingle with the minos, then God bless you.

And Jodi, your question above has nothing to do with the conversation. They are both HUMANS. You know, those things known as people.. 2 legs, a couple arms, etc etc.


----------



## mike456 (Feb 5, 2007)

Jodi said:


> Maybe you can understand this.....Would you save your mother or a stranger?



Mother


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 5, 2007)

No one said they would chose the ant over a human.  Well I did, but that was cause I would just let Darwin sort out the retard for walking on the tracks while listening to an MP3 player.


----------



## Jodi (Feb 5, 2007)

Why?  They are both human and equally important, so why would you save your mother over the stranger?


----------



## mike456 (Feb 5, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> No one said they would chose the ant over a human.  Well I did, but that was cause I would just let Darwin sort out the retard for walking on the tracks while listening to an MP3 player.



that is toward ABCs right?


----------



## KelJu (Feb 5, 2007)

Jodi said:


> Why?  They are both human and equally important, so why would you save your mother over the stranger?



Haha, nice job!


----------



## mike456 (Feb 5, 2007)

Jodi said:


> Why?  They are both human and equally important, so why would you save your mother over the stranger?



I never said all humans are equal *to me*. That is what you said.


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 5, 2007)

mike456 said:


> that is toward ABCs right?


 Yes


----------



## ABCs (Feb 5, 2007)

Jodi said:


> Why?  They are both human and equally important, so why would you save your mother over the stranger?



What your trying to get at is the emotional attachment. You are still contradicting yourself by saying all things are equal then saying you would save the human over the [insert retarded animal here]. The fact of the matter is that is ludicrous. No matter what you say or how you cut it. I value a humans life, and by the looks of this thread, alot of you don't. I would love to see if some guy was walking his dog down the street and saw one of your asses drowning or being fucking mugged and did nothing about it... and your ass got killed because that man or woman loved their ANIMAL more than a human. Then what would you say? _Not much. _


----------



## Jodi (Feb 5, 2007)

mike456 said:


> I never said all humans are equal *to me*. That is what you said.


Oh so now you think you are better than other humans?  Is that what you are saying?

You don't seem to get what I'm saying do you?


----------



## DOMS (Feb 5, 2007)

Jodi said:


> Why?  They are both human and equally important, so why would you save your mother over the stranger?



You're changed the question.  You changed it to be two humans and not a human/animal question.  If it came down to two _*humans*_, I'd make a decision based on my personal preference for each.  If it was a _human _and _animal_, there would be no need for comparisons.  The animal would die.


----------



## the nut (Feb 5, 2007)

How bout if it was Jodi or your pet?


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 5, 2007)

ABCs said:


> What your trying to get at is the emotional attachment. You are still contradicting yourself by saying all things are equal then saying you would save the human over the [insert retarded animal here]. The fact of the matter is that is ludicrous. No matter what you say or how you cut it. I value a humans life, and by the looks of this thread, alot of you don't. I would love to see if some guy was walking his dog down the street and saw one of your asses drowning or being fucking mugged and did nothing about it... and your ass got killed because that man or woman loved their ANIMAL more than a human. Then what would you say? _Not much. _



You are completely morphing the subject to suit how you view things.  What was originally stated doesn't compare to what you are saying here.


----------



## KelJu (Feb 5, 2007)

ABCs said:


> What your trying to get at is the emotional attachment. You are still contradicting yourself by saying all things are equal then saying you would save the human over the [insert retarded animal here]. The fact of the matter is that is ludicrous. No matter what you say or how you cut it. I value a humans life, and by the looks of this thread, alot of you don't. I would love to see if some guy was walking his dog down the street and saw one of your asses drowning or being fucking mugged and did nothing about it... and your ass got killed because that man or woman loved their ANIMAL more than a human. Then what would you say? _Not much. _



I wouldn't say shit, because I would be dead. BTW, I fear death not. Death is nothing more than a gateway to my next plain of existence. 

I'll see you guys at the evolution bell curve.


----------



## ABCs (Feb 5, 2007)

DOMS said:


> You're changed the question.  You changed it to be two humans and not a human/animal question.  If it came down to two _*humans*_, I'd make a decision based on my personal preference for each.  If it was a _human _and _animal_, there would be no need for comparisons.  The animal would die.



 Thank You. Some people are really slow around here. i mean, Jodi, you are a health frigg'n GENIUS. But I know now, never to take personal or humanitarian advice from you...


----------



## ABCs (Feb 5, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> You are completely morphing the subject to suit how you view things.  What was originally stated doesn't compare to what you are saying here.



Kind of like Jodi switched it from an animal and a human to two humans. So let me sit idly by as she dictates where this conversation goes. Sure thing guy.


----------



## mike456 (Feb 5, 2007)

Jodi said:


> Oh so now you think you are better than other humans?  Is that what you are saying?
> 
> You don't seem to get what I'm saying do you?



I never said that! There is nothing wrong with *me *valuing my mother more than a stranger! And we were comparing creatures not humans! That does not mean that I think I am better than people. Better, and equal/not equal are 2 different Things!


----------



## Jodi (Feb 5, 2007)

ABCs said:


> What your trying to get at is the emotional attachment. You are still contradicting yourself by saying all things are equal then saying you would save the human over the [insert retarded animal here]. The fact of the matter is that is ludicrous. No matter what you say or how you cut it. I value a humans life, and by the looks of this thread, alot of you don't. I would love to see if some guy was walking his dog down the street and saw one of your asses drowning or being fucking mugged and did nothing about it... and your ass got killed because that man or woman loved their ANIMAL more than a human. Then what would you say? _Not much. _



I wouldn't save a stranger over my dog, no, never.  I am not contradicting myself.  I was given a scenario of stranger or ant and I chose the stranger.  All creatures are created equal, in my eyes.  However, there are those that you, personally can relate to more on an emotional level.  In the first scenario, my dog or stranger.  My dog I have an emotional bond with.  The second scenario, ant or a stranger.  I chose stranger because I can relate more to the stranger than the ant.

Now if you took a 3rd scenario of stranger or his dog, I would choose the stranger.  Again, because I can relate to this human more than his dog.  Does this make sense?


----------



## BigDyl (Feb 5, 2007)

ABCs said:


> Thank You. Some people are really slow around here. i mean, Jodi, you are a health frigg'n GENIUS. But I know now, never to take personal or humanitarian advice from you...



I sense sarcasm.


You're treading on thin ice son.


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 5, 2007)

Go back and read no one ever said they would chose an ant over the human.


----------



## ABCs (Feb 5, 2007)

BigDyl said:


> I sense sarcasm.
> 
> 
> You're treading on thin ice son.



Never knew sarcasm was in the rules? Please, show me oh great Dyl.


----------



## mike456 (Feb 5, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> Go back and read no one ever said they would chose an ant over the human.



that is torward ABC's right? lol please quote who you are talking to.


----------



## Jodi (Feb 5, 2007)

mike456 said:


> I never said that! There is nothing wrong with *me *valuing my mother more than a stranger! And we were comparing creatures not humans! That does not mean that I think I am better than people. Better, and equal/not equal are 2 different Things!


Ah but you are saying it.  Creatures humans what the difference.  We are all animals.

Face it, you would save your mother over the stranger because of your emotional bond with her.  Well, that's how I feel about my dogs.


----------



## ABCs (Feb 5, 2007)

Jodi said:


> Ah but you are saying it.  Creatures humans what the difference.  We are all animals.
> 
> Face it, you would save your mother over the stranger because of your emotional bond with her.  Well, that's how I feel about my dogs.



So your comparing your mother to your dog? I think she would love that one.


----------



## KelJu (Feb 5, 2007)

DOMS said:


> You're changed the question.  You changed it to be two humans and not a human/animal question.  If it came down to two _*humans*_, I'd make a decision based on my personal preference for each.  If it was a _human _and _animal_, there would be no need for comparisons.  The animal would die.



And there is nothing wrong with that, because that is your personal set of ethics.

Seems like some people don't like other people's personal beliefs. This thread has started a war. 

"save the pet vs. the save the human"

Who really gives a shit? I don't. I don't give a flying fuck what anyone thinks of my beliefs, and maybe everyone in this thread could do well be also not giving a shit what other people think of their beliefs.

This could be a fun thread where people take another person's perspective into consideration, or we could fight like children.


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 5, 2007)

ABCs said:


> Kind of like Jodi switched it from an animal and a human to two humans. So let me sit idly by as she dictates where this conversation goes. Sure thing guy.



Little sensitive are we.  Jodi is far from dictating any conversation.  Again read the conversation.  No one stated they would chose a random animal over a human life.


----------



## mike456 (Feb 5, 2007)

Jodi said:


> Ah but you are saying it.  Creatures humans what the difference.  We are all animals.
> 
> *Face it, you would save your mother over the stranger because of your emotional bond with her.  Well, that's how I feel about my dogs*.



I never said there is anything wrong with saving your dog over a human, and I know that is why I would save my mother!


----------



## Jodi (Feb 5, 2007)

Well, to be honest, yes I would save my dog over my mother.  I haven't spoke to my mother in ages.  She didn't want me so why would I save her?


----------



## BigDyl (Feb 5, 2007)

ABCs said:


> So then we are not equal to a frigg'n ANT.



An ant works to support the colony.  You are self serving.

So yes, an ant is morally superior.


----------



## KelJu (Feb 5, 2007)

BigDyl said:


> An ant works to support the colony.  You are self serving.
> 
> So yes, an ant is morally superior.


----------



## mike456 (Feb 5, 2007)

KelJu said:


> And there is nothing wrong with that, because that is your personal set of ethics.
> 
> Seems like some people don't like other people's personal beliefs. This thread has started a war.
> 
> ...



Just to put it out there, I never said there is anything wrong with saving your pet over a stranger.


----------



## Jodi (Feb 5, 2007)

mike456 said:


> I never said there is anything wrong with saving your dog over a human, and I know that is why I would save my mother!


Then do you understand why I would save the stranger over the ant then?


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 5, 2007)

ABCs said:


> So your comparing your mother to your dog? I think she would love that one.




Is english your second language?  She made no comparison between her mother and her dog.  She did make a point about her bond with her dog like it was a family member.


----------



## ABCs (Feb 5, 2007)

KelJu said:


> This could be a fun thread where people take another person's perspective into consideration, or we could fight like children.



I think it's a pretty good conversation/debate. You learn a lot about a person when in a heated state.


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 5, 2007)

BigDyl said:


> An ant works to support the colony.  You are self serving.
> 
> So yes, an ant is morally superior.



HAHAHA


----------



## ABCs (Feb 5, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> Is english your second language?  She made no comparison between her mother and her dog.  She did make a point about her bond with her dog like it was a family member.



You just don't see it, do you?


----------



## BigDyl (Feb 5, 2007)

mike456 said:


> I never said there is anything wrong with saving your dog over a human, and I know that is why I would save my mother!



I'd save your mom.  But for different reasons.


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 5, 2007)

ABCs said:


> You just don't see it, do you?



What is there to see you twisting the statements?


----------



## mike456 (Feb 5, 2007)

Jodi said:


> Then do you understand why I would save the stranger over the ant then?



I would also save a stranger over a stranger ant! but you said all creatures are equal! I never said that!


----------



## ABCs (Feb 5, 2007)

BigDyl said:


> I'd save your mom.  But for different reasons.



Very classy.


----------



## KelJu (Feb 5, 2007)

mike456 said:


> Just to put it out there, I never said there is anything wrong with saving your pet over a stranger.



Perhaps I am mistaken, but I do believe I quoted my good friend DOMS's comment.


----------



## BigDyl (Feb 5, 2007)

ABCs said:


> Very classy.



Can't say the same about your mom...


----------



## mike456 (Feb 5, 2007)

KelJu said:


> Perhaps I am mistaken, but I do believe I quoted my good friend DOMS's comment.



that's why I said "Just to put it out there", sorry for the confusion


----------



## Jodi (Feb 5, 2007)

DOMS said:


> You're changed the question.  You changed it to be two humans and not a human/animal question.  If it came down to two _*humans*_, I'd make a decision based on my personal preference for each.  If it was a _human _and _animal_, there would be no need for comparisons.  The animal would die.


I was trying to make a point to give an example about how I feel about my pet's life.  Many of you don't view pets over humans so to give an understanding about how I feel about my pets, I used a human figure that shows love and compassion.  This was just to get my point across and nothing more.


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 5, 2007)

mike456 said:


> I would also save a stranger over a stranger ant! but you said all creatures are equal! I never said that!



Good lord is reading comprehension not important in todays society.  Jodi already stated she would choose the stranger human over a random animal.  Why because of the possible emotional connection.  We are from the same species there would be some sort of connection there.


----------



## ABCs (Feb 5, 2007)

BigDyl said:


> Can't say the same about your mom...



You are one very cultured individual.


----------



## BigDyl (Feb 5, 2007)

Jodi said:


> I was trying to make a point to give an example about how I feel about my pet's life.  Many of you don't view pets over humans so to give an understanding about how I feel about my pets, I used a human figure that shows love and compassion.  This was just to get my point across and nothing more.



Ask anyone who thinks humans are 'superior' (even though they fuck everything over) and you will find 99.9 of them are religious.


----------



## mike456 (Feb 5, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> Good lord is reading comprehension not important in todays society.  Jodi already stated she would choose the stranger human over a random animal.  Why because of the possible emotional connection.  We are from the same species there would be some sort of connection there.



IF THAT IS THE CASE, SHE BELIEVES THEY ARE NOT EQUAl!


----------



## Jodi (Feb 5, 2007)

mike456 said:


> I would also save a stranger over a stranger ant! but you said all creatures are equal! I never said that!


Yes, I do believe all creatures are equal, but I will always show more compassion and care for the creatures that I could or do have an emotional bond to.


----------



## BigDyl (Feb 5, 2007)

ABCs said:


> You are one very cultured individual.



Indeed.  I've sampled many cultures as well.


----------



## ABCs (Feb 5, 2007)

BigDyl said:


> Ask anyone who thinks humans are 'superior' (even though they fuck everything over) and you will find 99.9 of them are religious.



Oh lord! Oh no.... not religion and humanity. Let's all run around saving animals and letting humans die. A police officer doesn't have an emotional attachment to the people they save day in and day out. Let's alocate those officers and EMT people to the animal rights squad.  Save the animals!


----------



## mike456 (Feb 5, 2007)

Jodi said:


> Yes, I do believe all creatures are equal, but I will always show more compassion and care for the creatures that I could or do have an emotional bond to.



THAN THEY ARE NOT EQUAL! READ YOUR POST OVER AND OVER UNTIL YOU REALIZE THE lOGIC THERE MAKES NO SENSE!


----------



## KelJu (Feb 5, 2007)

mike456 said:


> that's why I said "Just to put it out there", sorry for the confusion



Then we have reached an understanding.  

I just sensed some anger growing between people.


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 5, 2007)

mike456 said:


> IF THAT IS THE CASE, SHE BELIEVES THEY ARE NOT EQUAl!




Obviously we are looking from two different view points here.  You are looking at it from a human perspective, where as I am looking at it from a animal (yes that is what we are) perspective.

Because we have a greater potential for emotional connection with another human doesn't make the animal and less of a figure.


----------



## KelJu (Feb 5, 2007)

mike456 said:


> THAN THEY ARE NOT EQUAL! READ YOUR POST OVER AND OVER UNTIL YOU REALIZE THE lOGIC THERE MAKES NO SENSE!



 Do you believe blacks and whites are equal?

Would you save a white friend over a black stranger?

Do you see how they are of equal inherent value, yet a person would pick one to save because of personal emotional connection. You are the one with the bad logic. Re-thing your position.


----------



## mike456 (Feb 5, 2007)

KelJu said:


> Then we have reached an understanding.
> 
> I just sensed some anger growing between people.



I am not angry at anyone in this thread


----------



## ABCs (Feb 5, 2007)

KelJu said:


> Do you see how they are of equal inherent value, yet a person would pick one to save because of personal emotional connection. You are the one with the bad logic. Re-thing your position.



We have bad logic because we believe a humans life is more sacred then that of a mut?  Alrighty.


----------



## BigDyl (Feb 5, 2007)

mike456 said:


> I am not angry at anyone in this thread



Screw you.


----------



## maniclion (Feb 5, 2007)

Dero must go jogging on railroad tracks with his iPod on full blast or something.....


----------



## KelJu (Feb 5, 2007)

ABCs said:


> Oh lord! Oh no.... not religion and humanity. Let's all run around saving animals and letting humans die. A police officer doesn't have an emotional attachment to the people they save day in and day out. Let's alocate those officers and EMT people to the animal rights squad.  Save the animals!



I have more respect for animals than I do most people. At least an animal can survive on its own. Look at all of the worthless humans that can't.


----------



## mike456 (Feb 5, 2007)

KelJu said:


> Do you believe blacks and whites are equal?
> 
> Would you save a white friend over a black stranger?
> 
> Do you see how they are of equal inherent value, yet a person would pick cone to save because of personal emotional onnection. You are the one with the bad logic. Re-thing your position.



Black Strangers Are equal to White Strangers to me. Black strangers are not equal to White Freinds to me, and vice versa.


----------



## BigDyl (Feb 5, 2007)

maniclion said:


> Dero must go jogging on railroad tracks with his iPod on full blast or something.....



touche'


----------



## BigDyl (Feb 5, 2007)

mike456 said:


> Black Strangers Are equal to White Strangers to me. Black strangers are not equal to White Freinds to me, and vice versa.



Racist!


----------



## Jodi (Feb 5, 2007)

mike456 said:


> THAN THEY ARE NOT EQUAL! READ YOUR POST OVER AND OVER UNTIL YOU REALIZE THE lOGIC THERE MAKES NO SENSE!


You my dear don't seem to understand.  The logic is right there and it makes perfect sense.  

So what you said above you still believe then?  You said you would save your mother over a stranger because you have an emotional bond.  From a humanitarian perspective......does this mean your mother is better than that stranger?  No, it doesn't.  It just means that you have an emotional bond so it's obvious you would save her over the stranger.  What if you had a pretty girl and a nice looking guy there, who would you choose and why?

Do you see what I mean?


----------



## ABCs (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## the nut (Feb 5, 2007)

KelJu said:


> I have more respect for animals than I do most people. At least an animal can survive on its own. Look at all of the worthless humans that can't.




  I'm not sure I agree with that, there have been entire species wiped out, and it's not always mankind's doing.


----------



## mike456 (Feb 5, 2007)

Jodi said:


> You my dear don't seem to understand.  The logic is right there and it makes perfect sense.
> 
> So what you said above you still believe then?  You said you would save your mother over a stranger because you have an emotional bond.  From a humanitarian perspective......does this mean your mother is better than that stranger?  No, it doesn't.  It just means that you have an emotional bond so it's obvious you would save her over the stranger.  What if you had a pretty girl and a nice looking guy there, who would you choose and why?
> 
> Do you see what I mean?



My mother has more value *to me* than any stranger! do you get that? that does not mean my mother is better than the stranger to me!


----------



## the nut (Feb 5, 2007)

ABCs said:


>




Who's the "Lucky Pierre".


----------



## BigDyl (Feb 5, 2007)

Jodi said:


> You my dear don't seem to understand.  The logic is right there and it makes perfect sense.
> 
> So what you said above you still believe then?  You said you would save your mother over a stranger because you have an emotional bond.  From a humanitarian perspective......does this mean your mother is better than that stranger?  No, it doesn't.  It just means that you have an emotional bond so it's obvious you would save her over the stranger.  What if you had a pretty girl and a nice looking guy there, who would you choose and why?
> 
> Do you see what I mean?



He'd choose the guy.  Sooo... not sure if I follow you.


----------



## ABCs (Feb 5, 2007)

mike456 said:


> My mother has more value *to me* than any stranger! do you get that? that does not mean my mother is better than the stranger to me!



Give it a rest, they just aren't getting it.


----------



## BigDyl (Feb 5, 2007)

mike456 said:


> My mother has more value *to me* than any stranger! do you get that? that does not mean my mother is better than the stranger to me!



She has value to me too:  10 bucks.


----------



## Jodi (Feb 5, 2007)

mike456 said:


> My mother has more value *to me* than any stranger! do you get that? that does not mean my mother is better than the stranger to me!


Precisely my point.  She has more value to you.  As my dogs have more value to me than the stranger........  and the stranger has more value to me, than the ant.  Neither of which make any of them better than an another.  Just like your mother is no better than a stranger but to YOU she has more value.

See you do understand


----------



## the nut (Feb 5, 2007)

Jodi said:


> Precisely my point.  She has more value to you.  As my dogs have more value to me than the stranger........  and the stranger has more value to me, than the ant.  Neither of which make any of them better than an another.  Just like your mother is no better than a stranger but to YOU she has more value.
> 
> See you do understand



If you had only laid it out in laymens terms 50 posts ago, this thread is moving so fast fireworks shot out of my PC.


----------



## KelJu (Feb 5, 2007)

mike456 said:


> Black Strangers Are equal to White Strangers to me. Black strangers are not equal to White Freinds to me, and vice versa.



Of course not! You follow me on that then. So you see we are talking about different kinds of value. Most of the people saying equal value are only talking about inherent value. 

Now, emotional value, or what you should said "worth" are different. My mom is worth more to me than any of my friends. I would kill, steal, and die for my mom. She easily ranks quantum leaps higher than anyone else in worth, but she has the same inherent value as every other living organism.


----------



## KelJu (Feb 5, 2007)

ABCs said:


> Give it a rest, they just aren't getting it.



I see exactly what you are saying.


----------



## Jodi (Feb 5, 2007)

the nut said:


> If you had only laid it out in laymens terms 50 posts ago, this thread is moving so fast fireworks shot out of my PC.


I thought I made my point very clear.  It was laid out the same way.  I've been saying the same thing all along


----------



## KelJu (Feb 5, 2007)

the nut said:


> I'm not sure I agree with that, there have been entire species wiped out, and it's not always mankind's doing.



That is nature. And one day we will be wiped out, and new species will raise up in our place.


----------



## Jodi (Feb 5, 2007)

KelJu said:


> Of course not! You follow me on that then. So you see we are talking about different kinds of value. Most of the people saying equal value are only talking about inherent value.
> 
> Now, emotional value, or what you should said "worth" are different. My mom is worth more to me than any of my friends. I would kill, steal, and die for my mom. She easily ranks quantum leaps higher than anyone else in worth, but she has the same inherent value as every other living organism.


----------



## BigDyl (Feb 5, 2007)

KelJu said:


> That is nature. And one day we will be wiped out, and new species will raise up in our place.



Kiki's will inherit the earth


----------



## Jodi (Feb 5, 2007)

KelJu said:


> That is nature. And one day we will be wiped out, and new species will raise up in our place.


Yup, just like our ancestors have been wiped out in the past.  Our day will come to.


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 5, 2007)

KelJu said:


> Of course not! You follow me on that then. So you see we are talking about different kinds of value. Most of the people saying equal value are only talking about inherent value.
> 
> Now, emotional value, or what you should said "worth" are different. My mom is worth more to me than any of my friends. I would kill, steal, and die for my mom. She easily ranks quantum leaps higher than anyone else in worth, but she has the same inherent value as every other living organism.



You so SMRT


----------



## mike456 (Feb 5, 2007)

Jodi said:


> Precisely my point.  She has more value to you.  As my dogs have more value to me than the stranger........  and the stranger has more value to me, than the ant.  Neither of which make any of them better than an another.  Just like your mother is no better than a stranger but to YOU she has more value.
> 
> See you do understand



I guess you got me, or maybe I ran out of brain power and I am too tired to think of another post. I will read it over later! this isn't over until the fat man says so!


----------



## KelJu (Feb 5, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> You so SMRT



I'm glad I finally got some use out of that $50,000 education.


----------



## BigDyl (Feb 5, 2007)

KelJu said:


> I'm glad I finally got some use out of that $50,000 education.



You should get a refund.


J/k... I'll be here all week.


----------



## Jodi (Feb 5, 2007)

I just want to make sure you all understand my point.  Nobody has to agree with me because I really don't care either way.  My POV is my POV and you all have yours


----------



## KelJu (Feb 5, 2007)

BigDyl said:


> You should get a refund.
> 
> 
> J/k... I'll be here all week.



 


BTW, I got all the wrickles smoothed out in openSuse. It is a pretty sweet version.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Feb 5, 2007)

KelJu said:


> I'm glad I finally got some use out of that $50,000 education.


Do they give refunds or was it one of those places that use the little short buses?


----------



## KelJu (Feb 5, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> Do they give refunds or was it one of those places that use the little short buses?




We don't have no buses. We out in da woods.


----------



## the nut (Feb 5, 2007)

KelJu said:


> That is nature. And one day we will be wiped out, and new species will raise up in our place.



Super


----------



## MCx2 (Feb 5, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> Originally Posted by *Dero*
> 
> 
> _I'm apalled by the fact that even the question was asked.
> ...



  Go fuck yourself. How's that for rude?


----------



## MCx2 (Feb 5, 2007)

KelJu said:


> Haha, no kidding. What a loser. I believe that all living things are equal. My pet is a part of my family.
> 
> I'll even give Dero a list of reasons my cat is more important than a stranger.
> 
> ...



Amen! I agree 100%.


----------



## Brachiisaurus (Feb 5, 2007)

ABCs said:


> We have bad logic because we believe a humans life is more sacred then that of a mut?  Alrighty.



Let me guess you like to hunt?

Let me guess, you liked to beat animals as a kid?
Real tough guy huh?


----------



## BigDyl (Feb 5, 2007)

Brachiisaurus said:


> Let me guess you like to hunt?
> 
> Let me guess, you liked to beat animals as a kid?
> Real tough guy huh?



It's always the most judgemental that have the most to hide.


----------



## maniclion (Feb 5, 2007)

Casey Jones is driving that train high on Cocaine, he wouldn't be sleeping he'd be wide awake......he'd hit the brakes well in good time to not hit the stranger so I'll grab my dog and hop aboard the train and share some of his cocaine as we gently nudge the train forward and scare the shit out of the jogger....


----------



## BoneCrusher (Feb 5, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> Go fuck yourself. How's that for rude?


Rather pathetic really.  Been said a million times already and totally lacks an edge.  "Go fuck yourself" is the kind of 7th grader insult you'd expect from a angst ridden pimple faced teen ager before he goes behind the house and smokes his mommies cig's.


----------



## ABCs (Feb 5, 2007)

Brachiisaurus said:


> Let me guess you like to hunt?
> 
> Let me guess, you liked to beat animals as a kid?
> Real tough guy huh?



Nope, never did any of that. Not a tough guy. I just stick up for what I believe in. Sorry if I don't agree with you and you can't handle it. Sounds like your going to have to deal with it though.



BoneCrusher said:


> Rather pathetic really.  Been said a million times already and totally lacks an edge.  "Go fuck yourself" is the kind of 7th grader insult you'd expect from a angst ridden pimple faced teen ager before he goes behind the house and smokes his mommies cig's.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 5, 2007)

KelJu said:


> And there is nothing wrong with that, because that is your personal set of ethics.
> 
> Seems like some people don't like other people's personal beliefs. This thread has started a war.
> 
> ...



Do you think it would help the discussion if I said that if the person were a Mexican that I'd tie him to the tracks and watch him die while petting the animal?


----------



## MCx2 (Feb 5, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> Rather pathetic really.  Been said a million times already and totally lacks an edge.  "Go fuck yourself" is the kind of 7th grader insult you'd expect from a angst ridden pimple faced teen ager before he goes behind the house and smokes his mommies cig's.




Kinda as pathetic as you getting upset over what I said in the first place. 

I was kidding dude, take a pill....


----------



## KelJu (Feb 5, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Do you think it would help the discussion if I said that if the person were a Mexican that I'd tie him to the tracks and watch him die while petting the animal?


----------



## Bakerboy (Feb 5, 2007)

I would save my pet ant over a human.


----------



## Dero (Feb 5, 2007)

This is NOT an apology nor am I looking for one from ANYBODY.
I've been told off, big deal, as I read this thread,but I realise that words simply role out of babe's mouths...
IMHO(if it matters to anybody) an animal (a pet) has a heart beat, has an instinct and a sense of survival but NO SOUL and NO INTELLIGENCE. I own three dogs, I've surrounded myself with dogs for all of my adult life, yes I do love them, I enjoy their company so on and so forth and I do see them as being inferior to us the human beings. BUT I will NEVER put them in front or  before the life of another HUMAN BEING, be it somebody that I know OR NOT.
I was wrong in calling people "sick moyher fuckers" those who do not share my views, but what is done is done...

So no, I did not lose it like some might sumise, I simply do not share the same values that many have here. To me,that is very important to know that you surround yourself with people that are of the same genre as yourself. 
So, like I stated in my previous post, 
I'm outta here.


----------



## ABCs (Feb 5, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> I would save my pet ant over a human.



I am going to tread lightly here after hearing some of the things that people have said... but if that's a joke then:


----------



## BoneCrusher (Feb 5, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> Kinda as pathetic as you getting upset over what I said in the first place.
> 
> I was kidding dude, take a pill....



I'm no where near upset ... not in the slightest.  People that have been here a while have seen me post when I am upset at someone.   I get a little involved in those posts and there is no doubt about my feelings ... so no I don't need a pill, but a double hazel-nut latte would be nice right about now.   

My copy of your post with that one word replaced was intended to show you how you made Dero feel.  Your reaction shows I hit my target in some way.  I imagine Dero was a bit offended, as were you.  

Dero didn't deserve your bombastic attack ... calling him a whiney bitch.  He's been here a while and as a vet he deserved more respect than that.   He should feel he can express his true feelings without getting sucker punched in an unprovoked way ... make sense?


----------



## BoneCrusher (Feb 5, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Do you think it would help the discussion if I said that if the person were a Mexican that I'd tie him to the tracks and watch him die while petting the animal?



As long as you feed the dog the body parts so the dead man's last moments have meaning ...


----------



## MCx2 (Feb 5, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> I'm no where near upset ... not in the slightest.  People that have been here a while have seen me post when I am upset at someone.   I get a little involved in those posts and there is no doubt about my feelings ... so no I don't need a pill, but a double hazel-nut latte would be nice right about now.
> 
> My copy of your post with that one word replaced was intended to show you how you made Dero feel.  Your reaction shows I hit my target in some way.  I imagine Dero was a bit offended, as were you.
> 
> Dero didn't deserve your bombastic attack ... calling him a whiney bitch.  He's been here a while and as a vet he deserved more respect than that.   He should feel he can express his true feelings without getting sucker punched in an unprovoked way ... make sense?



In my estimation Dero had long gone to even read that post. I noticed his avatar was taken down and his user description was reset, which is quite "bitch-like" IMO. 

If you are reading this, I apologize  Dero, if I offended you in any way.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Feb 5, 2007)

Dero said:


> This is NOT an apology nor am I looking for one from ANYBODY.
> I've been told off, big deal, as I read this thread,but I realise that words simply role out of babe's mouths...
> IMHO(if it matters to anybody) an animal (a pet) has a heart beat, has an instinct and a sense of survival but NO SOUL and NO INTELLIGENCE. I own three dogs, I've surrounded myself with dogs for all of my adult life, yes I do love them, I enjoy their company so on and so forth and I do see them as being inferior to us the human beings. BUT I will NEVER put them in front or  before the life of another HUMAN BEING, be it somebody that I know OR NOT.
> I was wrong in calling people "sick moyher fuckers" those who do not share my views, but what is done is done...
> ...



lol .. you're a grown man .. leaving a forum because of a discussion online about whether or not someone would save their pet or a human. Chances are, none of us will ever face this situation in our life.

We'll miss you ... no really .. i'm devastated


----------



## Brachiisaurus (Feb 5, 2007)

Dero said:


> This is NOT an apology nor am I looking for one from ANYBODY.
> I've been told off, big deal, as I read this thread,but I realise that words simply role out of babe's mouths...
> IMHO(if it matters to anybody) an animal (a pet) has a heart beat, has an instinct and a sense of survival but *NO SOUL and NO INTELLIGENCE*. I own three dogs, I've surrounded myself with dogs for all of my adult life, yes I do love them, I enjoy their company so on and so forth and I do see them as being inferior to us the human beings. BUT I will NEVER put them in front or  before the life of another HUMAN BEING, be it somebody that I know OR NOT.
> I was wrong in calling people "sick moyher fuckers" those who do not share my views, but what is done is done...
> ...




WTF are you talking about??
No intelligence?? If you really are a vet, you are a joke.

And who's to say they have no "soul"?
Who's to say you or I do either?


----------



## shiznit2169 (Feb 5, 2007)

Brachiisaurus said:


> WTF are you talking about??
> No intelligence?? If you really are a vet, you are a joke.
> 
> And who's to say they have no "soul"?
> Who's to say you or I do either?



Dero must have lost his soul as a kid by selling it to a friend for $5 bucks by writing it on a piece of paper


----------



## KelJu (Feb 5, 2007)

Dero said:


> This is NOT an apology nor am I looking for one from ANYBODY.
> I've been told off, big deal, as I read this thread,but I realise that words simply role out of babe's mouths...
> IMHO(if it matters to anybody) an animal (a pet) has a heart beat, has an instinct and a sense of survival but NO SOUL and NO INTELLIGENCE. I own three dogs, I've surrounded myself with dogs for all of my adult life, yes I do love them, I enjoy their company so on and so forth and I do see them as being inferior to us the human beings. BUT I will NEVER put them in front or  before the life of another HUMAN BEING, be it somebody that I know OR NOT.
> I was wrong in calling people "sick moyher fuckers" those who do not share my views, but what is done is done...
> ...




I thought you left 10 pages ago. Don't let the door hit you on the ass on your way out.


----------



## Brachiisaurus (Feb 5, 2007)

shiznit2169 said:


> Dero must have lost his soul as a kid by selling it to a friend for $5 bucks by writing it on a piece of paper


----------



## KelJu (Feb 5, 2007)

ABCs said:


> The people who chose their pet are scum and the people who chose to save a fellow human are humanitarians.



I missed this one. So I'm scum? Haha!


----------



## BoneCrusher (Feb 5, 2007)

WTF is wrong with you people anyway?  The guy had a moment that hit him hard and you think it's time to be a bunch of dicks about it?  Whadaya say we cut the dude a little slack here ... it aint like he is singling anyone out and getting shitty over this to that person.


----------



## ABCs (Feb 5, 2007)

KelJu said:


> I missed this one. So I'm scum? Haha!



 I don't even remember writing that. Not scum, but definitely not a person I would want to be friends with. I know the people that I am friends with and surround myself with would all save me over an animal. To each their own my friend.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Feb 5, 2007)

ABCs said:


> I don't even remember writing that. Not scum, but definitely not a person I would want to be friends with. I know the people that I am *friends* with and surround myself with would all save me over an animal. To each their own my friend.



We're talking about *STRANGERS*, not *FRIENDS*. To me, there is a big difference. I would save my friends and family over my pet but my pet comes before a stranger. It depends on the individual like Jodi said. If it's a pregnant woman or a small child, my first instinct is to save them. Anyone else .. too bad.


----------



## fufu (Feb 5, 2007)

Dero said:


> This is NOT an apology nor am I looking for one from ANYBODY.
> I've been told off, big deal, as I read this thread,but I realise that words simply role out of babe's mouths...
> IMHO(if it matters to anybody) an animal (a pet) has a heart beat, has an instinct and a sense of survival but NO SOUL and NO INTELLIGENCE. I own three dogs, I've surrounded myself with dogs for all of my adult life, yes I do love them, I enjoy their company so on and so forth and I do see them as being inferior to us the human beings. BUT I will NEVER put them in front or  before the life of another HUMAN BEING, be it somebody that I know OR NOT.
> I was wrong in calling people "sick moyher fuckers" those who do not share my views, but what is done is done...
> ...



Fair enough, do what you gotta do.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Feb 5, 2007)

This is my cat a couple years ago when she was cold and tired during the winter time. Please don't tell me that she doesn't have love, warmth, and loyalty.





She would do this EVERY day until i get up because she knows i feed her first thing in the morning.


----------



## KelJu (Feb 5, 2007)

ABCs said:


> I don't even remember writing that. Not scum, but definitely not a person I would want to be friends with. I know the people that I am friends with and surround myself with would all save me over an animal. To each their own my friend.




By your standards, I can not be your friend. You are obviously too good to be friends with me.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Feb 5, 2007)

My mom just recently sent this picture and it shows she misses my company and i am 500 miles away from home in school so it's tough on both of us since i have always been home for 18 years until it was my time to move out


----------



## BoneCrusher (Feb 5, 2007)

shiznit2169 said:


> My mom just recently sent this picture and it shows she misses my company and i am 500 miles away from home in school so it's tough on both of us since i have always been home for 18 years until it was my time to move out



Hey shiz ... looks like time for some cat jokes here ehhh?


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 5, 2007)

KelJu said:


> By your standards, I can not be your friend. You are obviously too good to be friends with me.




I'll be your friend.  No wait, then you would have to save me over your pet


----------



## KelJu (Feb 5, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> I'll be your friend.  No wait, then you would have to save me over your pet



Don't make me choose dude, please. I love you both. Luckily, I am super human, and could save you both.


----------



## KelJu (Feb 5, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> WTF is wrong with you people anyway?  The guy had a moment that hit him hard and you think it's time to be a bunch of dicks about it?  Whadaya say we cut the dude a little slack here ... it aint like he is singling anyone out and getting shitty over this to that person.




If he would have apologized for insulting me and everyone else who didn't share his opinion, I would have forgiven him like water under the bridge. But he didn't, so I will not.


----------



## KelJu (Feb 5, 2007)

shiznit2169 said:


> My mom just recently sent this picture and it shows she misses my company and i am 500 miles away from home in school so it's tough on both of us since i have always been home for 18 years until it was my time to move out



That looks like an incredible pet. But, mine is way cooler.


----------



## BigDyl (Feb 5, 2007)

KelJu said:


> That looks like an incredible pet. But, mine is way cooler.



Lawl, jack looks like my cat "Bob."


----------



## fufu (Feb 5, 2007)

Psssshhh!


----------



## BigDyl (Feb 5, 2007)

Rofl


----------



## maniclion (Feb 5, 2007)

Everyone that has a pet will tell you that when you look deep into their eyes you can see their soul, in fact it's easier to see into their soul than in humans...Not pet fish, but most other pets....but hey someone might put their fishies life over humans....I'm not gonna leave the board about it...


----------



## BigDyl (Feb 5, 2007)

maniclion said:


> Everyone that has a pet will tell you that when you look deep into their eyes you can see their soul, in fact it's easier to see into their soul than in humans...Not pet fish, but most other pets....but hey someone might put their fishies life over humans....I'm not gonna leave the board about it...



That's it!  I'm leaving.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 5, 2007)

maniclion said:


> Everyone that has a pet will tell you that when you look deep into their eyes you can see their soul, in fact it's easier to see into their soul than in humans...Not pet fish, but most other pets....but hey someone might put their fishies life over humans....I'm not gonna leave the board about it...



You know, if you overdoses on any your drugs, you wouldn't _technically_ be "leaving" the board.


----------



## ABCs (Feb 5, 2007)

KelJu said:


> By your standards, I can not be your friend. You are obviously too good to be friends with me.



Hahaha nah, your cool man. Just some of the things people say. Obviously, not everyone can agree on everything so it's all good man.


----------



## KelJu (Feb 5, 2007)

maniclion said:


> Everyone that has a pet will tell you that when you look deep into their eyes you can see their soul, in fact it's easier to see into their soul than in humans...Not pet fish, but most other pets....but hey someone might put their fishies life over humans....I'm not gonna leave the board about it...


----------



## maniclion (Feb 5, 2007)

DOMS said:


> You know, if you overdoses on any your drugs, you wouldn't _technically_ be "leaving" the board.


Yes it would! IM is my life!


----------



## DOMS (Feb 5, 2007)

ABCs said:


> Hahaha nah, your cool man. Just some of the things people say. Obviously, not everyone can agree on everything so it's all good man.




The day that everyone agree about everything, the world will really go down the shitter.


----------



## KelJu (Feb 5, 2007)

ABCs said:


> Hahaha nah, your cool man. Just some of the things people say. Obviously, not everyone can agree on everything so it's all good man.



Cool!


----------



## BoneCrusher (Feb 5, 2007)

KelJu said:


> If he would have apologized for insulting me and everyone else who didn't share his opinion, I would have forgiven him like water under the bridge. But he didn't, so I will not.


 Ahhhhh see there is the trouble ... he expressed HIS opinion about what he thought of ANYONE who held human life in such low regard. You and a few others took that as a personal insult ... it's not. Dero???s is an emotional reaction to the thought that people would allow someone to suffer such a gruesome death as to be ground up by a train like hamburger in a meat grinder just to save a lower life form. That someone's son, mother, brother, sister, wife or husband ... and the damage that this person's death would cause to those families, a ripple effect of this person's death THAT YOU COULD PREVENT ... were of less value to you then your cat was appalling.  He then went on to explain that he would rather hang out with people of a more humane mentality.

Let me say this another way.  That the family unit tied together by each of its members is of less concern to you than the life of an animal is sickening and shows how low you are in your own humanity. 90% of the people walking around this world are loved by someone. The loss of that one person would create a hole in the soul of his/her surviving loved ones and we as human beings have the responsibility to hold that in high regard and as a preventable event.  I want you to save me from that train, I???d even say I???d _expect_ you to ??? so I therefore am obligated by that expectation to save you.  It really is kinda one big human circle-jerk but there we are ??? that is part of what separates us from the lower life forms.  That and [SIZE=-1]winnebagos[/SIZE].  

  Stretch out your thoughts on this a bit further ??? what would you want me to do for you?  

You want me to save you or save my ferret?  I really love her with a love that comes from the depth of my soul.  When she passes ??? sometime in the next year or two at most ??? I will be utterly and completely devastated.  I???ll prolly come on here and whine about it relentlessly like a whiney little bitch for days.  

  But really now ??? who do I save?  You or my ferret? 




*   Disclaimer:
   I use the pro-nouns (words like you for those of you with a $50,000 education) in this post loosely with no specific intention towards any one person.  I mean to ofend no-one.
*


----------



## DOMS (Feb 5, 2007)

maniclion said:


> Yes it would! IM is my life!


IM, drugs, and poetry.

It's kinds like sex, drug, and rock n roll; except it's not as sexually fulfilling and with fewer solos.


----------



## MCx2 (Feb 5, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> Ahhhhh see there is the trouble ... he expressed HIS opinion about what he thought of ANYONE who held human life in such low regard. You and a few others took that as a personal insult ... it's not. Dero???s is an emotional reaction to the thought that people would allow someone to suffer such a gruesome death as to be ground up by a train like hamburger in a meat grinder just to save a lower life form. That someone's son, mother, brother, sister, wife or husband ... and the damage that this person's death would cause to those families, a ripple effect of this person's death THAT YOU COULD PREVENT ... were of less value to you then your cat was appalling.  He then went on to explain that he would rather hang out with people of a more humane mentality.
> 
> Let me say this another way.  That the family unit tied together by each of its members is of less concern to you than the life of an animal is sickening and shows how low you are in your own humanity. 90% of the people walking around this world are loved by someone. The loss of that one person would create a hole in the soul of his/her surviving loved ones and we as human beings have the responsibility to hold that in high regard and as a preventable event.  I want you to save me from that train, I???d even say I???d _expect_ you to ??? so I therefore am obligated by that expectation to save you.  It really is kinda one big human circle-jerk but there we are ??? that is part of what separates us from the lower life forms.  That and [SIZE=-1]winnebagos[/SIZE].
> 
> ...



Ferret - 1
KelJu - 0


----------



## Bakerboy (Feb 5, 2007)

Me and Mojo rock it out.


----------



## KelJu (Feb 5, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> Ahhhhh see there is the trouble ... he expressed HIS opinion about what he thought of ANYONE who held human life in such low regard. You and a few others took that as a personal insult ... it's not. Dero???s is an emotional reaction to the thought that people would allow someone to suffer such a gruesome death as to be ground up by a train like hamburger in a meat grinder just to save a lower life form. That someone's son, mother, brother, sister, wife or husband ... and the damage that this person's death would cause to those families, a ripple effect of this person's death THAT YOU COULD PREVENT ... were of less value to you then your cat was appalling.  He then went on to explain that he would rather hang out with people of a more humane mentality.
> 
> Let me say this another way.  That the family unit tied together by each of its members is of less concern to you than the life of an animal is sickening and shows how low you are in your own humanity. 90% of the people walking around this world are loved by someone. The loss of that one person would create a hole in the soul of his/her surviving loved ones and we as human beings have the responsibility to hold that in high regard and as a preventable event.  I want you to save me from that train, I???d even say I???d _expect_ you to ??? so I therefore am obligated by that expectation to save you.  It really is kinda one big human circle-jerk but there we are ??? that is part of what separates us from the lower life forms.  That and [SIZE=-1]winnebagos[/SIZE].
> 
> ...





I like you, and you were always friendly to me and supportive in my journals a while back. Obviously we have stepped on each others toes lately, so I'm going to take a step back and try to figure out what the issue is. 

Ok, first of all, I don't care who saves me. I don???t expect anything from anyone. I would not give a rat???s ass what someone decides in the situation involving my life. I said that previously. I do not see death like you guys do. So save your ferret. I don???t give a shit.  

I also don???t care about Dero's opinion. Dero went way past opinion when he judged us, and personally insulted us with some of the meanest language I have ever seen posted on IM. I am big enough to forgive him if he had only asked. What the hell do you want from me? He acted like a total douche, then come back for seconds. I didn???t agree with many of the other members in this thread, but we all worked out our disagreement, and by threads end had come to a very cool understanding. Did you see how we all finished the debate like adults? That is how people work together. I am a reasonable guy, but you have to meet me half way. Dero was still acting like a 3 year-old crybaby 10 pages after his initial outburst.



			
				BoneCrusher said:
			
		

> Let me say this another way.  That the family unit tied together by each of its members is of less concern to you than the life of an animal is sickening and shows how low you are in your own humanity. 90% of the people walking around this world are loved by someone. The loss of that one person would create a hole in the soul of his/her surviving loved ones and we as human beings have the responsibility to hold that in high regard and as a preventable event.  I want you to save me from that train, I???d even say I???d _expect_ you to ??? so I therefore am obligated by that expectation to save you.  It really is kinda one big human circle-jerk but there we are ??? that is part of what separates us from the lower life forms.  That and [SIZE=-1]winnebagos[/SIZE].



I see your point. It is a good belief, and a well thought out belief, but that doesn???t change the fact that it is just that: a belief. My beliefs differ from yours and Dero's. I don???t give a shit about some stranger. People die every day. Babies are dieing in third world countries everyday. If Dero cared so much he would be over there saving babies. If he was so appalled, then what is he doing about the death of strangers? He isn't doing shit but talking shit. That goes for everyone one of the self proclaimed humanitarians in this thread. Show me where you have made a difference in stranger's lives.

The $50,000 education was a joke. Maybe it was not very funny. I don't know why you are throwing that one back at me and those whom it may concern, or whatever that shit was suppose to mean. I don't think going to school makes me better than anyone else, and I seriously doubt anyone else thinks that either, or if they do they are stuck up.


----------



## glassmouth (Feb 5, 2007)

Jodi said:


> Are you kidding me?  What kind of dumb ass question is that?  The question above is, would you save YOUR PET or a Stranger.  In that case I would save my pet.  If it came to an insect (NON PET, show no affection, love, hell you can't even see it )or a human, what the hell do you think?


----------



## mike456 (Feb 5, 2007)

thought about it, and for the people saying all humans are equal or all creatures are equal, what the hell do you mean by that? Everyone is different. Yes all humans should have equal rights but that doesn't mean all humans are equal.


----------



## JOHNYORK (Feb 5, 2007)

this thread fuking disturbs me. im totally weirded out reading these responses. if i/m is a fare rep of the human pop as a whole i am disgusted at the total disregard people have for others and the value we place on the human life. i mean ure avg. person dies it takes a treemendous toll out on the rest of their family which could last for months if not years or possibly their entire lives. i mean WTF i understand how close one can be to an animal my dog pastina died last year after 12 yrs and i loved her to the greatest degree i feel a human being can love an ANIMAL. i would throw her a fkin frisbee shed bring it back n lick me id give her food when i was young fromt he table and get yelled at ad when she died i was heartbroken. but would i pick her over a 51yr.old mongolian sheep hearder? no fkin way. now either u people need to get off i/m and develop more interPERSONAL  relationships and begin to understand the true value of a human life or i just live ina  world where people are mainly extremely SELFISH to such a degree that they would pick their fking dog cat iguana watever the fuk over a human life and have the odacity to not even question their decision and think of the people they would be affecting. im out dis biatch too u insensitive neo-nazi bastards.


----------



## JOHNYORK (Feb 5, 2007)

now im back


----------



## DOMS (Feb 5, 2007)

I don't want to alarm you, but I think your keyboard is broken.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Feb 5, 2007)

KelJu said:


> I like you, and you were always friendly to me and supportive in my journals a while back. Obviously we have stepped on each others toes lately, so I'm going to take a step back and try to figure out what the issue is.
> 
> Ok, first of all, I don't care who saves me. I don???t expect anything from anyone. I would not give a rat???s ass what someone decides in the situation involving my life. I said that previously. I do not see death like you guys do. So save your ferret. I don???t give a shit.
> 
> ...



Were all good brother Kelju ... seriously.  You've seen me disrespect[URL="http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=64273"] someone[/URL] before.  I'm just trying to keep a clear perspective on this and respect Dero not disrespect you.  Dero had a perspective that it seamed other people missed as they all ganged-fucked him for expressing it. I would not have voluntereed my FCZ stuff to ya if I didn't like ya.

BTW going to school does make you better than other people ... seriously.  But that is a whole 'nother thread ...


----------



## glassmouth (Feb 5, 2007)

JOHNYORK said:


> im out dis biatch too u insensitive neo-nazi bastards.





JOHNYORK said:


> now im back



LMAO!


----------



## JOHNYORK (Feb 5, 2007)

DOMS said:


> I don't want to alarm you, but I think your keyboard is broken.



thnx doms and i dont mean to alarm you but after looking at ure journal i think there might be sumthing wrong with ure bench/squat rack...


----------



## Jodi (Feb 5, 2007)

Dero said:


> This is NOT an apology nor am I looking for one from ANYBODY.
> I've been told off, big deal, as I read this thread,but I realise that words simply role out of babe's mouths...
> IMHO(if it matters to anybody) an animal (a pet) has a heart beat, has an instinct and a sense of survival but NO SOUL and NO INTELLIGENCE. I own three dogs, I've surrounded myself with dogs for all of my adult life, yes I do love them, I enjoy their company so on and so forth and I do see them as being inferior to us the human beings. BUT I will NEVER put them in front or  before the life of another HUMAN BEING, be it somebody that I know OR NOT.
> I was wrong in calling people "sick moyher fuckers" those who do not share my views, but what is done is done...
> ...



  Just because I don't share the same POV?  Please don't leave again


----------



## Jodi (Feb 5, 2007)

KelJu said:


> I thought you left 10 pages ago. Don't let the door hit you on the ass on your way out.



Kelju, please don't say that.  Dero is a good guy.  He feels strongly over his point of view as do we.  He was attacked afterwards which was very uncalled for.  We each have a right to our own opinion and I don't think it was fair of that fuck nut to tell him off.  We are all grown adults.  Let's have our point of view and move on.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 5, 2007)

JOHNYORK said:


> thnx doms and i dont mean to alarm you but after looking at ure journal i think there might be sumthing wrong with ure bench/squat rack...



Truly, the comeback of a 20 year old.  Wait, no...more like a 5 year old.


----------



## JOHNYORK (Feb 5, 2007)

lol naa 5 yr. olds follow 20yr olds around every post they make and complain about their grammar...


----------



## JOHNYORK (Feb 5, 2007)

on the other hand 35 yr old losers have 12,000 post in a bodybuiliding forum and cant bench press 250lbs or squat 315


----------



## DOMS (Feb 5, 2007)

Every post? I ignore you most of the time; but that post of yours was visually offensive.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 5, 2007)

JOHNYORK said:


> on the other hand 35 yr old losers have 12,000 post in a bodybuiliding forum and cant bench press 250lbs or squat 315



Oh, no, you've hurt my feeling.  Wait, no, you didn't.  In order for you to hurt my feelings, I'd have to care about your opinion.


----------



## JOHNYORK (Feb 5, 2007)

dont worry tho doms id still give my pet goldfish harry up for u


----------



## DOMS (Feb 5, 2007)

JOHNYORK said:


> dont worry tho doms id still give my pet goldfish harry up for u



Is it a regular gold fish or a Japanese Jikin gold fish?


----------



## JOHNYORK (Feb 5, 2007)

stop trolling me and i wont expose u to the truth


----------



## DOMS (Feb 5, 2007)

JOHNYORK said:


> stop trolling me and i wont expose u to the truth



What's the "truth"?


----------



## JOHNYORK (Feb 5, 2007)

aaaaaaa u fuk my bad doms. just u always postin about my grammar after the 30th time u would think i really dont give a fuk but watever my bad son... keep beboppin


----------



## DOMS (Feb 5, 2007)

JOHNYORK said:


> aaaaaaa u fuk my bad doms. just u always postin about my grammar after the 30th time u would think i really dont give a fuk but watever my bad son... keep beboppin



Okay, joking aside, why do you type like that?  I just can't understand why you'd do that.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Feb 5, 2007)

JOHNYORK what are you doin in here?  You normally post in the healthfood sections, workout and sports stuff ... not in bullshit threads like this.

You slummin?


----------



## goob (Feb 6, 2007)

JOHNYORK said:


> aaaaaaa u fuk my bad doms. just u always postin about my grammar after the 30th time u would think i really dont give a fuk but watever my bad son... keep beboppin



Kenwood????


----------



## KelJu (Feb 6, 2007)

Jodi said:


> Kelju, please don't say that.  Dero is a good guy.  He feels strongly over his point of view as do we.  He was attacked afterwards which was very uncalled for.  We each have a right to our own opinion and I don't think it was fair of that fuck nut to tell him off.  We are all grown adults.  Let's have our point of view and move on.



Ok


----------



## JOHNYORK (Feb 6, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Okay, joking aside, why do you type like that?  I just can't understand why you'd do that.



Your right DOMS I should use better grammar. Using poor grammar not only makes my points harder to understand but also is a misrepresentation of my intelligence. I take for granted other people will understand my main points in my posts. I feel most do but I should realize the importance of making my point as clear as possible to all members as this is in fact an online messaging forum where the only tool of communication we have to represent our ideas is the written word. I'll try harder but I am a lazy bum.


----------



## JOHNYORK (Feb 6, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> JOHNYORK what are you doin in here?  You normally post in the healthfood sections, workout and sports stuff ... not in bullshit threads like this.
> 
> You slummin?



lol, no I like open chat. Just not many topics in here usually spark my interest like this one.  

-Am I slummin???


----------



## BigDyl (Feb 6, 2007)

JOHNYORK said:


> Your right DOMS I should use better grammar. Using poor grammar not only makes my points harder to understand but also is a misrepresentation of my intelligence. I take for granted other people will understand my main points in my posts. I feel most do but I should realize the importance of making my point as clear as possible to all members as this is in fact an online messaging forum where the only tool of communication we have to represent our ideas is the written word. I'll try harder but I am a lazy bum.



ROFL!!!!!!!

My brain just exploded!!!


----------



## BigDyl (Feb 6, 2007)

JohnYork sounds like Dave Chappelle when he plays a white character on his comedy show....


RROTFALMFAFJIfh8923r32yr8


----------



## BigDyl (Feb 6, 2007)

JOHNYORK said:


> lol, no I like open chat. Just not many topics in here usually spark my interest like this one.
> 
> -Am I slummin???



You crazy son, and I thought you was bebopin' but your just a sellout.


----------



## vinnie799 (Feb 6, 2007)

the pet definitely.  he wags his tale when i come home after work. 

the frikkin stranger i'd probably never see again. nor would he/she pay attention if i hollered down the track to him/her because of the headphones up too loud or can't even hear the heaphones.

why save someone whop's not paying attentionto even themselves!


----------



## DOMS (Feb 6, 2007)

JOHNYORK said:


> Your right DOMS I should use better grammar. Using poor grammar not only makes my points harder to understand but also is a misrepresentation of my intelligence. I take for granted other people will understand my main points in my posts. I feel most do but I should realize the importance of making my point as clear as possible to all members as this is in fact an online messaging forum where the only tool of communication we have to represent our ideas is the written word. I'll try harder but I am a lazy bum.



WTF?!

So you were just screwing around.


----------



## BigDyl (Feb 6, 2007)

DOMS said:


> WTF?!
> 
> So you were just screwing around.



White Dave Chappelle


----------



## KelJu (Feb 6, 2007)

DOMS said:


> WTF?!
> 
> So you were just screwing around.



That reminds me of that 19inchpump person. There is something about these people that makes them want to be different. Individualism is only cool, when what you are doing to be different is unique and interesting. 

Writing like a third grader who uses ebonics is not interesting or unique.


----------



## MCx2 (Feb 6, 2007)

KelJu said:


> That reminds me of that 19inchpump person. There is something about these people that makes them want to be different. Individualism is only cool, when what you are doing to be different is unique and interesting.
> 
> Writing like a third grader who uses ebonics is not interesting or unique.



I guess I missed the memo that said if you want to be different, make sure people think you're cool while doing it....

To each his own I guess.


----------



## Jodi (Feb 6, 2007)

So thinking about all this, I remembered something that happened a few months ago.

P, Ivonne, Dante and I were at a restaurant.  Dante had noticed something on the floor at the table next to us.  P and Dante picked it up and it was a large wad of cards which contained, Credit Cards, Drivers license, business cards and SS Card.  So while we were eating, I called information for the women on the drivers license and called and left her a message on her phone telling her we found her stuff and had it safe.  So a few hours later she calls us back and she was pissed.  She said "you should have just left it there.  Go drop it off at the restaurant and I'll pick it up." and then she hung up.  There was no Thank You or happy that someone found all this stuff of hers and had it safe.  She was mad that we grabbed it and WE were the ones that had to go back to the restaurant to drop it off.    So that's my most recent experience with strangers and trying to help someone out.  Hmmmm.....I wonder why I would choose my pet over a stranger.


----------



## KelJu (Feb 6, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> I guess I missed the memo that said if you want to be different, make sure people think you're cool while doing it....
> 
> To each his own I guess.



You have a good point there. I'll leave well enough alone.


----------



## MCx2 (Feb 6, 2007)

Jodi said:


> So thinking about all this, I remembered something that happened a few months ago.
> 
> P, Ivonne, Dante and I were at a restaurant.  Dante had noticed something on the floor at the table next to us.  P and Dante picked it up and it was a large wad of cards which contained, Credit Cards, Drivers license, business cards and SS Card.  So while we were eating, I called information for the women on the drivers license and called and left her a message on her phone telling her we found her stuff and had it safe.  So a few hours later she calls us back and she was pissed.  She said "you should have just left it there.  Go drop it off at the restaurant and I'll pick it up." and then she hung up.  There was no Thank You or happy that someone found all this stuff of hers and had it safe.  She was mad that we grabbed it and WE were the ones that had to go back to the restaurant to drop it off.    So that's my most recent experience with strangers and trying to help someone out.  Hmmmm.....I wonder why I would choose my pet over a stranger.



Couldn't have said it better myself.


----------



## KelJu (Feb 6, 2007)

Jodi said:


> So thinking about all this, I remembered something that happened a few months ago.
> 
> P, Ivonne, Dante and I were at a restaurant.  Dante had noticed something on the floor at the table next to us.  P and Dante picked it up and it was a large wad of cards which contained, Credit Cards, Drivers license, business cards and SS Card.  So while we were eating, I called information for the women on the drivers license and called and left her a message on her phone telling her we found her stuff and had it safe.  So a few hours later she calls us back and she was pissed.  She said "you should have just left it there.  Go drop it off at the restaurant and I'll pick it up." and then she hung up.  There was no Thank You or happy that someone found all this stuff of hers and had it safe.  She was mad that we grabbed it and WE were the ones that had to go back to the restaurant to drop it off.    So that's my most recent experience with strangers and trying to help someone out.  Hmmmm.....I wonder why I would choose my pet over a stranger.





Had someone done that to me, I would have dropped the wallet where I was standing at that moment, then called the person back, and told her where I left it, and to go fuck herself.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 6, 2007)

KelJu said:


> Had someone done that to me, I would have dropped the wallet where I was standing at that moment, then called the person back, and told her where I left it, and to go fuck herself.



That would be the proper thing to do.


----------



## BigDyl (Feb 6, 2007)

I would have kept the wallet, and then dropped a note off at the restaurant to give to her that said "pwned!"


----------



## KelJu (Feb 6, 2007)

BigDyl said:


> I would have kept the wallet, and then dropped a note off at the restaurant to give to her that said "pwned!"


----------



## goob (Feb 6, 2007)

BigDyl said:


> I would have kept the wallet, and then dropped a note off at the restaurant to give to her that said "pwned!"



....and not being an internet geek, she would think the note was written by an illiterate 4 year old kid, and promptly discard it, before diverting her attention back to her Beaujolais and escaragot on the A la carte menu, and continuing her conversation on the under-educated, boorish state of the American working class.........


----------



## Brachiisaurus (Feb 6, 2007)

BigDyl said:


> I would have kept the wallet, and then dropped a note off at the restaurant to give to her that said "pwned!"



   But, srsly? I would.


----------



## BigDyl (Feb 6, 2007)




----------



## goob (Feb 6, 2007)




----------



## Jodi (Feb 6, 2007)

That's just the kind of experience that really makes you think about this "humanity" that you all talk of.  When you do someone a favor, especially a complete stranger, you'd think you'd at least get a thank you.  It's people like her that make you think otherwise about helping a stranger out.  Ungrateful society we live in.


----------



## goob (Feb 6, 2007)

Jodi said:


> That's just the kind of experience that really makes you think about this "humanity" that you all talk of.  When you do someone a favor, especially a complete stranger, you'd think you'd at least get a thank you.  It's people like her that make you think otherwise about helping a stranger out.  Ungrateful society we live in.



I know. Wipes out the feeling of fufilment that you get from doing a unsolicitated favour for someone, when they just throw it back in your face.
Although, you can't paint everyone with the same stroke......


----------



## Jodi (Feb 6, 2007)

goob said:


> I know. Wipes out the feeling of fufilment that you get from doing a unsolicitated favour for someone, when they just throw it back in your face.
> Although, you can't paint everyone with the same stroke......


As they say, one bad apple ruins the whole bushel.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 6, 2007)

KelJu said:


> Had someone done that to me, I would have dropped the wallet where I was standing at that moment, then called the person back, and told her where I left it, and to go fuck herself.


yep...woulda done the same thing...


----------



## maniclion (Feb 6, 2007)

Well I think that the pupil of your eye is a direct link to the universal soul, when you stare into your pets eyes and the the gigantic blackness you can't help but be mesmerized by it, if you look into some humans beady eyes you can barely see shit you know they have become detached from the universal mind and our a rogue element bound to destroy something.  Did you know that a study has shown that people with dilated pupils look more pleasant than a person with constricted pupils?  Women used to use extract of belladonna eyedrops to dilate there pupils as part of their make-up prep....and now you know.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Feb 6, 2007)

Jodi said:


> That's just the kind of experience that really makes you think about this "humanity" that you all talk of.  When you do someone a favor, especially a complete stranger, you'd think you'd at least get a thank you.  It's people like her that make you think otherwise about helping a stranger out.  Ungrateful society we live in.


If you do this kinda shit for the gratitude you may get burned.  If you do it because it's the right thing to do ... regardless of how the other party reacts ...  you are always gonna come out of it feeling good that you took the high ground.  It's really about your own moral intentions I guess.  I do what I do for my own reasons not because i want input from someone about it.

As far as the asscrack giving me shit ... after I took the high ground and he/she dicked me on it then I'd tell him/her never mind.  I'd advise him/her that if he/she wanted his/her shit back then he/she can be the high bidder on eBay ... plus s&h.


----------



## maniclion (Feb 7, 2007)

If I decide to save the stranger can I make him/her my pet?


----------



## KelJu (Feb 7, 2007)

maniclion said:


> Well I think that the pupil of your eye is a direct link to the universal soul, when you stare into your pets eyes and the the gigantic blackness you can't help but be mesmerized by it, if you look into some humans beady eyes you can barely see shit you know they have become detached from the universal mind and our a rogue element bound to destroy something.  Did you know that a study has shown that people with dilated pupils look more pleasant than a person with constricted pupils?  Women used to use extract of belladonna eyedrops to dilate there pupils as part of their make-up prep....and now you know.



I know that I am in a better mood when my pupils are dilated.   Wait! Errrr, oh yeah. My eyes are dilated because I am in a better mood. Lawl, a girl once told me that I had the most beautiful eyes she has ever seen, when I was tripping on shrooms. My eyes looked like black holes in the universe with a pin dot in the center. 

I might could have scored with her, but the idea of running through the pasture with no shirt or shoes on was a better proposition at that moment.


----------



## JOHNYORK (Feb 7, 2007)

DOMS said:


> WTF?!
> 
> So you were just screwing around.




Hehe naa my bebop. 8) I just like to bring some of my "goofy" personality behind the words in my posts. I guess my sense of humor isn't easily understood for some people on here though. My response to them is stop taking shit so fking seriously your not enjoying life to it's full potential imo. As for my not using proper grammar, that's just me being lazy and honsetly I don't care that much. I work, kill myself in the gym, eat disgusting food, and go to school full time so I just like to come on here and chill whenever i go online. Like I said though, I should try and use better grammar especially  if it's hindering peoples understanding my posts. cheetoes...


----------



## DOMS (Feb 7, 2007)

JOHNYORK said:


> Hehe naa my bebop. 8) I just like to bring some of my "goofy" personality behind the words in my posts. I guess my sense of humor isn't easily understood for some people on here though. My response to them is stop taking shit so fking seriously your not enjoying life to it's full potential imo. As for my not using proper grammar, that's just me being lazy and honsetly I don't care that much. I work, kill myself in the gym, eat disgusting food, and go to school full time so I just like to come on here and chill whenever i go online. Like I said though, I should try and use better grammar especially  if it's hindering peoples understanding my posts. cheetoes...



There's nothing wrong with doing things with flair, but I really couldn't read through your posts before.  My thing on IM is to be pretty fucking caustic. I do that in the real world too, but I do it a lot more here.


----------



## JOHNYORK (Feb 7, 2007)

KelJu said:


> That reminds me of that 19inchpump person. There is something about these people that makes them want to be different. Individualism is only cool, when what you are doing to be different is unique and interesting.
> 
> Writing like a third grader who uses ebonics is not interesting or unique.



True story. My m/o on here is basically to give off the persona of your fav. rapper. If you ever come up to NY you'll hear the term bebopping bitches being used all the time and don't be suprised when talking to someone off the street if they randomly use the word cheetoes in the middle of a conversation...

LoL your a joke.


----------



## JOHNYORK (Feb 7, 2007)

DOMS said:


> There's nothing wrong with doing things with flair, but I really couldn't read through your posts before.  My thing on IM is to be pretty fucking caustic. I do that in the real world too, but I do it a lot more here.




Gotcha dude. Thnx for making me more aware of it.


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 7, 2007)

Dero said:


> I'm apalled by the fact that even the question was asked.
> I hope that the people that would openly say that they would,without any hesitations let another human being die, are joking...
> WHAT A BUNCH OF SICK MOTHER FUCKERS YOU ARE!!!
> 
> ...



Holy shit, here it is!   I thought it was somewhere at the end of this boring thread.

Dero quoted the thread starter and flipped?  ON THIS?

Not for nothing, but this post was the best post Ive read in this thread.


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 7, 2007)

DOMS said:


> I think the hate stems from his childish attitude.  No one say a _*word *_to him.  He just dropped into this thread, read some posts, threw a tantrum, and left IM.
> 
> No one launched a personal attack on him or even brought his name up, and he went nuts because of someone else's posts.



2nd best.


----------



## MCx2 (Feb 7, 2007)

BigDyl said:


> I would have kept the wallet, and then dropped a note off at the restaurant to give to her that said "pwned!"



Best thing you've ever said. Ever.


----------



## KelJu (Feb 7, 2007)

JOHNYORK said:


> True story. My m/o on here is basically to give off the persona of your fav. rapper. If you ever come up to NY you'll hear the term bebopping bitches being used all the time and don't be suprised when talking to someone off the street if they randomly use the word cheetoes in the middle of a conversation...
> 
> LoL your a joke.



Thanks!   I hope I am funny.


----------



## the nut (Feb 7, 2007)

KelJu said:


> Had someone done that to me, I would have dropped the wallet where I was standing at that moment, then called the person back, and told her where I left it, and to go fuck herself.



I would have filled up my gas tank first.


----------



## the nut (Feb 7, 2007)

If you could choose to save your pet's life or pull out of the war in Iraq, which would you choose?


----------



## BigDyl (Feb 7, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> Best thing you've ever said. Ever.



You should read my comments more often.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 24, 2010)

my pet WTW


----------



## irontime (Mar 24, 2010)

LMFAO, well I may as well vote on the damn thing now.


----------



## Curt James (Mar 24, 2010)

Note to *everyone.* If I'm walking a dog and you pass me on the railroad tracks? Remove your earbuds or face the consequences.

_Not my fault._


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 25, 2010)

my pet is smarter than most in my area it moves out of the way of moving cars...


----------



## DaMayor (Mar 25, 2010)

Holy Crap! It's the Dero Flipout thread!

(I actually read it earlier yesterday while searching for the mmafiter poopfest at McDonalds thread)


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 25, 2010)




----------



## SYN (Mar 25, 2010)

ABCs said:


> The people who chose their pet are scum and the people who chose to save a fellow human are humanitarians.



I say the humanitarian's are the ones saving their pets and not every random dumbass that walks in front of a bus.  The less retards there are running around, the more food, money, jobs, etc for everyone else, and the less likely it is for more fucktards to be brought into this world to do shit-all but screw things up for everyone else.  

If it came between saving my cat, or anyone's cat, and saving Paris Hilton or saving Lindsay-love-you-long-time, or saving most anybody I've ever seen on the street I say fuck them, the world and society is better off without them and their imminently brain dead offspring.


----------



## sprayherup (Mar 25, 2010)

No brainer... pet for sure. 

GICH!


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 26, 2010)

SYN said:


> I say the humanitarian's are the ones saving their pets and not every random dumbass that walks in front of a bus. The less retards there are running around, the more food, money, jobs, etc for everyone else, and the less likely it is for more fucktards to be brought into this world to do shit-all but screw things up for everyone else.
> 
> If it came between saving my cat, or anyone's cat, and saving Paris Hilton or saving Lindsay-love-you-long-time, or saving most anybody I've ever seen on the street I say fuck them, the world and society is better off without them and their imminently brain dead offspring.


 
Amen...


----------



## middleofwind (Mar 27, 2010)

That's really depends on situation indeed...


----------

